# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Petrova bolnica

## Maya83

Evo da i tu malo sudjelujem i pomognem nekome sa ovim svojim lijepim iskustvom...
03.11.2005 primljena sam u Petrovu bolnicu na promatranje prije samog poroda...lezala sam na starom (jos nije bio obnovljen) PT1 zbog povisenog trudnoickog secera, pozitivnog antiglobulinskog testa i dodatnih infekcija koje sam pokupila u međuvremenu. 12.11. sam carskim rezom rodila curicu dugacku 51 cm i tesku 3640. 
Period od 3.11. do 18.11 je bio za mene pregrst lijepih sjecanja...od doktora do medicinskih sestara koje su bile vise nego ljubazne i za pohvalu, a da nisam bila u apartmanu...
Porodio me dr. Starcevic koji mi je vodio cijelu trudnocu, svaka pohvala njemu i njegovoj strucnosti i temeljitosti...toplo ga preporucujem. 
Ako itko ima kakva pitanja, slobodno me pitajte jer stvarno ima jako dobrih i lijepih odgovora sa moje strane sto se tice Petrove bolnice...

----------


## Inja55

taj isti dr. Starčević je meni tijekom drugog poroda i to  u sredini truda spustio naslon na krevetu tako da sam izgubila ritam disanja a imala sam trudove za vola roditi. Sin bio 4700. I to je spustio naslon s riječima: "ne može to tako". Ja sam si samo pomislila ma idiote ti sigurno znaš kako je to a svakako kako i u kojem položaju žena može roditi kad si n puta rodio.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Inaće moje iskustvo u Petrovoj je prelijepo i ne smetaju me živčane sestre na odjelu babinjača al taj Starčević mi je digao tlak!!!

----------


## Mima

Kako se zove taj dr. Starčević?

----------


## TinnaZ

spustio ti je naslon jer nikada nije rađao i ne zna što znači kad ti netko spusti naslon kad rađaš ... ali neki se vole praviti pametni, a ponekad nemaju niti osnovni osjećaj kulture i empatije za ženu koja rađa, pa badava im sve teorije.
I koje su to fore da naslon ne može biti dignut dok rađaš, pa ja sam rađala sa dignutim naslonom iako su se primalje čudile kakav to položaj tražim. E da mi je ntko u tom trenutku izvalio nebulozu da to ne može tako nego ovako   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Ma šteta što si žene ne daju truda da poslije poroda dodijele svakom njegovo zasluženo sljedovanje. Ali barem postoji sada forum, pa ipak tu i tamo pokoja informacija ne ostane u tajnosti.
Možda je dobar bio na prethodnih 99 poroda, ali to ništa ne vrijedi onoj rodilji kojoj poremeti porod nekom takvom glupošću.

----------


## Maya83

Ajme meni...a ja otvorila ovaj foru nadajuci se dobrim reakcijama... 
Mene je Starcevic porodio carskim i to napravio bez razmisljanja da ceka da se otvorim i dobijem trudove (rodila prije predviđenog termina, nije mi puko niti vodenjak niti sam bila otvorena niti imala trudove). CTG mi je par dana bio jako los pa nije htio riskirati... 
Dr. Vito Starčević stvarno nemam primjedbe o njemu, ali zato bi puno mogla pricati o dr Blajiću (ne onom mladom zgodnom, nego starom) i dr. Đelmiš (mislim da sam dobro napisala) 
1. Blajić me je primio u 7. tjednu trudnoce zbog jakih bolova u trbuhu i napisao mi da imam preteci pobacaj, ja mlada (22god) uplasena ostala u bolnici niti me tko ista pitao niti me dosao pogledati...nista...(prije nego sto sam upoznala Starcevica) ajde nakon par dana mirovanja pustili oni mene doma...dosla ja na kontrolu za mjesec dana i ono u arhivu po svoje nalaze...i opa dr. Blajic koji me vodio kakti "izgubio¨ moj cijeli karton, kao da uopce nisam bila u bolnici...Kaj je on napravio s mojim kartonom i nalazo nemam pojima ali tih 5 dana koje sam lezala...kao da nisam ( a da i ne pricam o bolnom krvničkom pregledu)  :Crying or Very sad:  
2. Dr. Đelmiš koliko dobar, dobro stojeci, poznat i nije u mojim očima ostao pozitivan... Zadnji tjedan trudnoce bila sam u bolnici...i pozvao on mene na pregled u abulantu...JA se dogegala sa trbuhom u abulantu i imala kaj vidjeti...on i 4 majmuncica od studenata oko njega... (Iskreno mlada nadobudna nisam znala da imam pravo odbiti da me pregledaju studenti) i ja se legla...Đelmiš me pregleda...i onda za njim svo cetvero majmuna (studenta) isto to naprave ko i Đelmiš (klasican pregled guraju ti prst da vide koliko si otvoren i onaj istrument za gledanje plodne vode) da ne opisem koliko sam bila ponizena i koliko me bolilo... Iskreno osjecala sam se uzasno i plakala sam narednih pola sata...

Eto imam i ja ruznih momenata, ali stvarno vise pozitivnih...Neznam kako je gore na katu stanje kad normalno rodis, ali dolje di su zene sa carskim rezom jer suuperr...

----------


## TinnaZ

> JA se dogegala sa trbuhom u abulantu i imala kaj vidjeti...on i 4 majmuncica od studenata oko njega... (Iskreno mlada nadobudna nisam znala da imam pravo odbiti da me pregledaju studenti) i ja se legla...Đelmiš me pregleda...i onda za njim svo cetvero majmuna (studenta) isto to naprave ko i Đelmiš (klasican pregled guraju ti prst da vide koliko si otvoren i onaj istrument za gledanje plodne vode) da ne opisem koliko sam bila ponizena i koliko me bolilo... Iskreno osjecala sam se uzasno i plakala sam narednih pola sata...


 :shock:  :shock:  ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: 
Jesi pisala ravnatelju poslije poroda što se dogodilo. Ma daj napiši barem mail na bolnicu ili ministarstvo ili najbolje liječničku komoru. Ovo je nečuveno !!

----------


## elie

hm, ovo na kraju i nije ispalo da su bas lijepa iskustva...

----------


## Maya83

Ali sve u svemu opet bi isla roditi u Petrovu radi toga sto ipak se ta bolnica samo bazira na porodinstvo... Neznam... cula sam dosta losih stvari i propusta u drugim bolnicama, pogotovo na Svetom Duhu...

----------


## zrinka

> Ali sve u svemu opet bi isla roditi u Petrovu radi toga sto ipak se ta bolnica samo bazira na porodinstvo


ja mislim da joj je to mana
pogotovo sto je centar za HR za patoloske trudnoce...
mislim, ako je sve ok, trudnoca uredna a zelis sto prirodniji porod, 24h rooming in, onda petrova i nije najbolji izbor, cini mi se....
za sve ostale slucajeve, svaka cast

----------


## Inja55

ja sam 2 puta rodila u Petrovoj i ako se odlučimo za treće OPET ću ići tamo i uopće ne tražim nikakav tretman u rađaoni. Dapače, želim biti sama s mužem i neka tu i tamo uleti babica da vidi koliko sam otvorena. Tako mi je bili prilikom prvog poroda u Petrovoj. Ponoć, moj muž i ja solo u boxu, tu i tamo nas je obišla preeeeeedivna babica i predivna sestra, žao mi je da im imena nisam zapamtila jer su obje bile kao iz bajke. Prilikom izgona bili smo nas 4 zajedno i toliko si bile ohrabrujuće i tople da je to preeeeedivno. Na šivanju se pojavio dr. i sve upropastio intelektualizirajući tako jedan običan i predivan događaj kao što je porod. Prilikom drugom poroda, glavna sestra Mirjana mi je podigla naslon, pogladila me po čelu, zaželila mi brz porod i izašla iz boxa. Muž i ja solo ja si mislim počela opet idila kad li se pol sata pred izgon pojavio izvjesni Starčević i totalno me unazadio sa spuštanjem naslon. Ma znate kako je to usred konjskog truda, debelo skoncentrirana a on ničim izazvan spušta naslon. Da sam imala snage iscijediti mu nešto kroz zube bila bi najsretnija u tom trenutku al nažalost nisam uspjela. Da stvar bude smješnija sin se nNIJE spuštao u porođajni kanal i za takvo nešto je najbolje spusiti ženu da legne na leđa!?!?!?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Maya83

Znate kaj... nemam kaj reci... meni je Starcevic bio super, je da je dosta tih i ne prica puno...ali opet nemogu suzbiti vasa iskustva jer rodila sam na carski, trejelo je jako brzo i stvarno tokom vadenja Lare nije izustio niti jednu rijeć... A kasnije ga nisam niti vidjela do dana kad sam isla van, kad me dosao pozdraviti i pitati me dal sam dobro...to je to. 
Inace njegovi postupci da me stavio hitno na carski su tek sada opravdani...imala sam streptokok u mokračovodu i mislim da nije htio riskirati za Laru, a i sužen je bio dosta ctg. Tako da sam mu ipak zahvalna na tome...   :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

čini mi se da su u zadnje vrijeme, barem u Varaždinu, počeli ostavljati primalje i žene da na miru odrade porod do kraja ako je sve u redu. Mislim primalja je kod žene cijeli porod, i onda na kraju ulijeće neki kauboj, koji nije poštenu rečenicu progovorio sa tom ženom, nema pojma jel želi rađati sa dignutim naslonom ili u položaju kukca - i pravi se frajer spuštajući naslon a da ga to nitko nije tražio. Ne bi si tako nešto dozvolio da je bio uz ženu od početka, razgovarao, disao s njom, gladio je po čelu - i znao zašto je žena tražila da se digne naslon. Ja sam tražila da mi dignu naslon, i nemam pojma kaj bih izgovorila specijalcu koji bi mi u pol truda išao spuštati naslon. I inače mi nije jasno kako se žene uspijaevaju poroditi u tom koprcajuće/leđnom položaju. Onda netko pametno zaključi kako eto ne uspijevaju, pa im treba malo skočiti na trbuh, jer jelte beba se ne spušta. Pa kak će se spuštati uzbrdo. Ne trebaš biti genije fizike da to zaključiš.

----------


## lidach

Maya83-jesi li imala kontakta s dr Bljaić (mlađi)?

----------


## Maya83

Ne izravni...ali bio mi je u viziti često...a po hodniku se stalno šetao...
Nebi se baš bunila da me on vodio i porodio...Kaj ne?  :Embarassed:

----------


## lidach

u pravu si!   :Smile:  
nego, jesi li išla na trudnički tečaj kod njih? ili netko od vas? rade li se vježbe disanja?

----------


## Maya83

Na trudnički nisam išla, jer dr Starčević mi je rekao da će srediti mi porod s tatom i bez toga...ali sam puno poznatih mama vidjela da ide tamo i čula sam lijepih stvari...mislim da rade sve i svašta...ali se bolje raspitaj o tome...
 :Klap:

----------


## antigona

Ja krenula jučer na tečaj, trebali bi u četvrtak raditi vježbe disanja pa javim kako to izgleda

----------


## barbie1

pozdrav od nove clanice na ovom forumu!Mama sam predivnog deckica rodenog u Petrovoj prije 2 godine i mogu reci da su mi i porod i bolnica ostali u ljepom sjecanju,sve 5!Trenutno sam u 19 tj. trudnoce,nadamo se curici,najvjerovatnije cu opet roditi u Petrovoj,pa me zanima moza li se ikako doci do dozvole prisustva oca na porodu,bez tecaja,jer zbog ocevog posla nismo u mogucnosti ici na tecaj,a nebi htijela mjenjati rodiliste!

----------


## Maya83

Heej...Sve najbolje u Novoj 20007 godini !!!! 

Ovako sto se tice trudnickog tecaja, znam ako hoces taticu na porodu, moras imati taj zavrseni tecaj, ali ako slucajno si preko veze kod nekog doktora onda ti doktor progleda kroz prste i pusti tatu u box bez tecaja...

----------


## barbie1

> Heej...Sve najbolje u Novoj 20007 godini !!!! 
> 
> Ovako sto se tice trudnickog tecaja, znam ako hoces taticu na porodu, moras imati taj zavrseni tecaj, ali ako slucajno si preko veze kod nekog doktora onda ti doktor progleda kroz prste i pusti tatu u box bez tecaja...

----------


## Princeza

ja rodila prije 10tak dana u Petrovoj i imam samo riječi hvale za sve u rađaoni!!!
kod Starčevića sam obavila većinu pregleda i što se mene tiče super je -  stručan i temeljit. ali mi nije bio na porodu.
na porodu na kraju ne znam koji mi je doktor bio, neki mlađi, ali većinu posla obavila je babica, mislim da se zove Slavica.
ma, svi su bili krasni, krasni, možda i jer imam frendicu koja radi tamo i koja je bila sa mnom cijelo vrijeme (M.    :Kiss:  ), ali kasnije su mi i cure u sobi rekle da su super zadovoljne svima. (što za sve sestre na odjelu babinjača ne bi mogle reći   :Sad:   ali ima i krasnih)

tečaj smo prošli zbog tate, iako bi mogao na porod i bez njega. vježbe disanja su ok, ženska svakog individualno provjeri je li dobro diše, meni su dobro došle jer sam se na porodu ful koncentrirala na disanje i puuuuno mi je pomoglo.

sve u svemu, na kraju mi je porod zaista bio jedno lijepo iskustvo zahvaljujući osoblju, a još više tate koji je cijelo vrijeme bio sa mnom, od kada sam ušla u boks do kad su me odfurali u sobu, još mi je u sobi vadio stvari iz kofera i slagao u ormarić...

----------


## barbie1

čestitam na bebacu! :D

----------


## Maya83

čestitamo na prinovi !!!!  
Ja sam super zadovoljnoa sa svime, cak i s hranom, posto sam imala trudnički dijabetis imala sam posebni tertman... a sto se tice osoblja, sve je bilo krasno!!!

----------


## ivana zg

Pozdrav svima i nadam se da će mi netko odgovoriti na moja pitanja.

U 28 sam tjednu trudnoće i termin za porod mi je negdje oko 05.04.07. a po mojoj računici i malo kasnije.Idem kod soc. i privatnog ginekologa i na redovnu kontrolu kod dr.Zlopaše u Petrovu gdje ću i roditi.

1. Ima li tko iskustva s dr.Zlopašom? Jeli normalno ako mi on vodi trudnoću da mi se pojavi na porodu ili ga to moram tražiti(platiti)?
Iskreno mislim da je dobra babica puno važnia od doktora,pa ako imate koga za preporučiti bila bih vam zahvalna!

2. Htjela bi da moj muž ili netko drugi bude samnom do poroda u boxu, da ne budem sama za vrijeme trudova,ali ne i za vrijeme poroda,tada bi rađe bila samo s medicinskim osobljem pošto mi je ovo prvi porod,a za svog muža kategorički tvrdim da NEMA ŠANSE da "izdrži" porod.
Da li je to moguće u Petrovoj bez tečaja ili se i za to ide na tečaj i plaća 400,00 kn?

3. Da li je moguće u Petrovoj imati prirodan porod i koga trebate obavijestiti u vezi s tim? Mogu li o tome obavijestiti medicinsko osoblje kada dođem roditi i koliko će oni to uvažavati?!!!!!

Iskreno,ne bi htijela da me bezpotrebno "režu", daju drip, buše vodenjak, da ležim dok rađam i da mi djetetu odrežu pupkovinu prije nego mi ju (curica je)   :Saint:  daju na prsa.

4. Kakav je to apartman u Petrovoj od 800,00kn po danu?
    Kako ga unajmiti ( kod koga se u bolnici može informirati i kome platiti) i biti sigurna da će biti slobodan baš kad se budem porađala? Hoće li mi vratiti novce bude li zauzet, ili ako beba urani, ( imam skraćeni cerviks) ili ako budem morala na carski kako mi je već najavila privatna ginekologica, zbog veličine bebe?

Za ovo s apartmanom neću reći mužu, zbog cijene, odreći ću se neki stvari pa ću si platiti, jer sam čula dosta pozitivnih iskustava?
Jedino mi nije jasno ako rodim na carski da li tamo idem besplatno?

Ne bojim se toliko poroda i same boli jer znam da to ne može obaviti nitko osim mene i da ću preživjeti ! Bojim se postupaka medicinskog osoblja, da oni nešto ne zbrljaju, da ne "ozljede,oštete" bebu ili mene.Npr.
da ne izvuku cijelu posteljicu, ne sašiju me, ne dozvole mi prirodan porod, zaraze mi bebu nečim, iščaše joj neki dio tijela ili zbog njihove pogreške ostane bez kisika, da je izvlače raznim insrumentima, da im ispadne s onih kolica gdje ih voze kao štruce.................itd

Pretjerujem??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :/ 

Hvala na odgovoru unaprijed!

----------


## Maya83

Hm....

Neznam na koje da prvo pitanje pocnem...

Ajmo prvo ovako... po mojem misljenju nemoj si uzeti apartman, tamo si sama i kad kad je dobro biti s nekim jer izmjenjujes iskustva imas s kim pricati i nekako ti je lakse prebroditi neke situacije....a i mislim da puno kosta. 
Ajmo sada porod...neznam kako je kod normalnog poroda, ali ako nesto nedaj Boze nebude uredu odmah ce te staviti na carski, sto je meni bilo super, jer sam tokom operacije bila budna i vidjela sam i cula svoju Laru, a nista nisam osjetila... a ni bebica niti ja se nismo izmucile...za drugo dijete da se mene pita odmah bi radala na carski...
Onda...Ja imam najbolju babicu na svijetu i preporucam zove se Renata, plava zenskica kratke kose, mala punasnija...najbolja osoba na svijetu...toliko briznosti i uljudnosti da ne kazem ljubavi prema tom poslu neces naci nigdje osim kod nje.
Dalje...sto se tice ovoga bezpotrebnog rezanja, dripa, bušenja vodenjaka...to ipak prepusti doktorima dal je potrebno ili ne...mislim da oni najbolje budu znali kakva je situacija s princezom i dali bude trebalo mozda ubrzati neke stvari...
Sto se tice buduceg tatice...ti ga mozes sterati (grubo receno) kad mislis da nebi trebao biti vise s tobom, milsim da ti oko toga nitko nebude pravio problema, ali neka ostane tatica do kraja, biti ce mu to najdivniji trenutak u zivotu, a i tebe ce jos vise i na posebniji nacin postivati kada ce vidjeti kroz sta ti sve moras proci i kako si mu na svijet donjela mezimicu koju ce obozavati...( to ga li serem  :Laughing:  ) 

Ajme meni mozda sam i ja pretjerala...ali kada se prisjetim cijele svoje trudnoce a i poroda...pozelim odmah ostati trudna   :Wink:  
ajme zene moje kaj mi radite...

----------


## Felix

> Jeli normalno ako mi on vodi trudnoću da mi se pojavi na porodu ili ga to moram tražiti(platiti)?


prema pravilima ovog foruma zabranjeno je komentirati ilegalne aktivnosti. dakle, molim bez savjeta o davanju mita.

ivana, iskoristi pretraznik ili prosvrljaj malo po podforumima porod, rodilista, price s poroda - naci ces dosta iskustava u vezi petrove. u svakom slucaju, ako zelis sto prirodniji porod, to ces vjerojatno morati stalno i uporno naglasavati, jer on ne ide po defaultu, a ovisi i na kakvo osoblje naletis.

----------


## Hobita

Nakon 3 tjedna provedena u Petrovoj s dijagnozom prijetećeg prijevremenog poroda, krvarenjem, ureaplazmom... imam samo najljepše  riječi za doktore i sestre koje sam tamo imala prilike sresti, a stvarno sam ih upoznala prekonekoliko.

----------


## rayna

dr.starčević-  :Mad:  
dr.živković-  :Heart:

----------


## alanat

dr. blajić ( stariji)   :Heart:

----------


## jenny

meni je dr. zlopasa pred kraj vodio proslu trudnocu,cak sam i lezala na pt2 2 tjedna prije poroda-bio mi je porodu,ali sasvim slucajno.jedan dr. me pazio(na poziv obiteljskog prijatelja) i on ga je zamolio da me pogleda(mislili su prvo da cu morat na carski,a onda su skuzili da sm se ekspresno otvorila).

a kako si se kontrolirala kod 2 lijecnika i jos kod zlopase??

----------


## mamma Juanita

> bok svima!
> 
> prije 11 dana rodila sam prekrasnu djevojčicu u petrovoj bolnici. mnoge buduće majke su neodlučne glede odabira u kojoj bolnici roditi. moje iskustvo u petrovoj bilo je više nego idealno! došla sam u gluho doba noći (4.15), primili su me puni ohrabrenja i toplih riječi, babica i doktori su bili divni, a iduća tri dana ostat će mi zauvijek u sjećanju, ne samo zbog mojeg malog vraga, već zbog cijelog tretmana i naravno cimerica 
> 
> petrova je svakako moj izbor i idući puta


_moderatorica preselila post da se izbjegne dupliranje topica_

----------


## mamma Juanita

> prvo čestitke na bebi  :D 
> 
> a onda i da mi je drago ovo čuti jer i sama namjeravam roditi u Petrovoj


_moderatorica preselila post da se izbjegne dupliranje topica_

----------


## šefika

Jel istina da su sad u petrovoj djeca s mamama?mislim u sobi?

----------


## šefika

još nešto ja bi da mm bude na porodu ali on zbog posla nikako ne može na tečaj...radi od 7-19h svaki dan osim nedjelje...kako to izvesti?

----------


## Muca

> još nešto ja bi da mm bude na porodu ali on zbog posla nikako ne može na tečaj...radi od 7-19h svaki dan osim nedjelje...kako to izvesti?


lijepo.
ako ti možeš, odi ti i stavljaj plusiće u teku koja će kružiti.
na uplatnici i potvrdi će pisati oba imena.

----------


## Miyaa2009

samo bi se vratila na komentare o doktorima iz Petrove - o dr. Starčeviću samo najbolje. Cijelu trudnoću sam vodila kod privatnika od straha (neugodno iskustvo s Petrovom na prvom porodu), i sada pred porod prebacila sam se u Petrovu i jedino se od svih njih dr. Starčević ne ophodi prema trudnicama kao prema brojevima "prohodnim za jedan članak"  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

Da li neka od vas zna koliko je dobar odjel neonatologije u Petrovoj?
Trudnoču mi vodi dr Ivanišević u Pronatalu - privatno, ali rađat ču moguče u Petrovoj. Zanima me ukoliko se moj dečkec rodi ranije, dali oni imaju dovoljno dobar odjel za njegu prijevremeno rođenih beba?

----------


## sirius

Imaju.A u slučaju većih problena sve i tako ide na Rebro.
Iskreno vjerujem da ti neće trebati niti jedan od ta dva.  :Love:

----------


## RozaGroza

> Imaju.A u slučaju većih problena sve i tako ide na Rebro.
> Iskreno vjerujem da ti neće trebati niti jedan od ta dva.


  :Kiss:   ja isto! Za sad je sve OK, ali ja svejedno želim imat i "plan B" za ne dao Bog! Sutra pregled pa ćemo vidjet kakvo je stanje!

*seka* užasna priča, šokirana sam koliko si ti doktori dopuštaju. I što više čitam i pričam sa ženama vidim da nas jako puno ima extremno neugodna iskustva sa njima. Stvarno mi je u životu puuuuuuno draže bez bijelih kuta i njihovog mudrovanja. Al ajde, ova moja sadašnja dr mi se čini zaista OK, i ima mi super pristup prema meni, a to mi je najvažnij, ne ignorira moje želje ni strahove/paranoje.

----------


## mačkulina

> Hm....
> 
> Neznam na koje da prvo pitanje pocnem...
> 
> Ajmo prvo ovako... po mojem misljenju nemoj si uzeti apartman, tamo si sama i kad kad je dobro biti s nekim jer izmjenjujes iskustva imas s kim pricati i nekako ti je lakse prebroditi neke situacije....a i mislim da puno kosta. 
> Ajmo sada porod...neznam kako je kod normalnog poroda, ali ako nesto nedaj Boze nebude uredu odmah ce te staviti na carski, sto je meni bilo super, jer sam tokom operacije bila budna i vidjela sam i cula svoju Laru, a nista nisam osjetila... a ni bebica niti ja se nismo izmucile...za drugo dijete da se mene pita odmah bi radala na carski...
> Onda...Ja imam najbolju babicu na svijetu i preporucam zove se Renata, plava zenskica kratke kose, mala punasnija...najbolja osoba na svijetu...toliko briznosti i uljudnosti da ne kazem ljubavi prema tom poslu neces naci nigdje osim kod nje.
> Dalje...sto se tice ovoga bezpotrebnog rezanja, dripa, bušenja vodenjaka...to ipak prepusti doktorima dal je potrebno ili ne...mislim da oni najbolje budu znali kakva je situacija s princezom i dali bude trebalo mozda ubrzati neke stvari...
> Sto se tice buduceg tatice...ti ga mozes sterati (grubo receno) kad mislis da nebi trebao biti vise s tobom, milsim da ti oko toga nitko nebude pravio problema, ali neka ostane tatica do kraja, biti ce mu to najdivniji trenutak u zivotu, a i tebe ce jos vise i na posebniji nacin postivati kada ce vidjeti kroz sta ti sve moras proci i kako si mu na svijet donjela mezimicu koju ce obozavati...( to ga li serem  ) 
> ...


ne bih se složila sa tobom.. ja sam uzela apartman i prednosti apartmana su slijedeće:

1. bebica ti je tamo koliko god ti hoćeš. ja sam željela npr da mi ju donesu na podoj noću i one su to radile.. nisu mi je šopale (kršitelj koda)om već je bio dogovor dva noćna pdoja i meni su moju nosile - u sobama nemaš tu mogućnost

2. posjete u apartman su dozvoljene svima.. meni je muž znao doći u 14 i ostati do 20 sati sa nama - u sobama posjeta nema (to je bitno ako je porod bio carskim i ako je mama teže pokretna)

3. sestra ti je više na raspolaganju - meni je bila vrlo često u sobi i čak me sama učila i dojenju i izdajanju.

4. to što navodiš, čuješ svakakva iskustva DA ako je sa tobom drugo treće rotkinja ali ako je prvorotkinja - nemaš što čuti obadvije ste u strahu

5. hrana je drugačija u apartmanu - ako to ikome znači išta (meni ne)

6. da preskup je košta 700 kuna i objektivno ne vrijedi te pare ali sve pod 1, 2, 3, 4 - vrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam imala Privatno osiguranje i za 250 kuna koliko mi je mjesečno polica dobila sam sve kao kod jednog Podobnika koji košta 35.000 kuna  :Smile: 
i bila u apartmanu 10 dana, jer mi je bebica pokupila zlatni stafilokok...

i da ono najvažnije..

1 kat je milina ali ako ste rodili carskim i ako se bebica zarazi ulovi neku bakteriju ti poslije 5 dana poslije Carskog ideš na babinjača na 2 kat a beba ostaje na 1 katu - i dolaziš na dojenje dolje i dojiš maltene u sobi za bebe - totalno neudobno i nepraktično...

Ovako, ja sam bila u apartmanu - morla sam ostati a opet se ništa nije promjenilo  :Smile:  niti sam seljena na 2 kat niti sam bila prisiljena izlaziti iz sobe...

Obzirom na ovu svinjsku gripu i gripu općenito u ovom trenu APP najbolja po meni mogućnost  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> Da li neka od vas zna koliko je dobar odjel neonatologije u Petrovoj?
> Trudnoču mi vodi dr Ivanišević u Pronatalu - privatno, ali rađat ču moguče u Petrovoj. Zanima me ukoliko se moj dečkec rodi ranije, dali oni imaju dovoljno dobar odjel za njegu prijevremeno rođenih beba?


prof Đelmiš je šef neonatologije.. ako ti nedaj Bog bude potrebna - ne boj se znaju se oni potruditi oko svojih pacijentica i njihovih beba  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Ajd OK, a njegova me žena vodi pa valjda bude sve dobro, i nadam se da mi neče trebati!

A to vezano za apartman, jel beba može biti samnom u sobi ako ga uzmem? Mislim non stop?

----------


## mačkulina

> Ajd OK, a njegova me žena vodi pa valjda bude sve dobro, i nadam se da mi neče trebati!
> 
> A to vezano za apartman, jel beba može biti samnom u sobi ako ga uzmem? Mislim non stop?


pisala sam na temi Porod u Petrovoj sve o tome ali eto copy pejstat ću svoj post  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

ajme falila sam  :Smile: 

oni bebu a apartmane donose ovako... u pola 6 ujutro i sa tobom je do 8 kada je doručak...
Onda oko 9 ti ju nazad donose i sa tobom je do cca 12 kada dolazi ručak i onda te pitaju da li ju želiš i ako ju želiš sa tobom ostaje do 21 sat.

Uzimaju ti je svako malo da ju presvuku i da joj promijene pelene...

Kada je i jedna i druga vizita beba je sa tobom.. i ja sma ju htjela još noću 2 puta na noćne podoje...

Ma apartman se isplati svake kune a ne vrijedi objektivno (namještaj ni uređenje) ni lipe.

----------


## superx

Ja sam rodila 2 puta u Petrovoj i imam same rijeći pohvale , oba puta sam bila u apartmani i na prvom i drugom katu. Prvi kat mi se više svidio iako apartman je dosta skromniji od onon na 2., sestre su supe , pogotovo sestra Jelena, Goga i Anabela, doktori su super, ležela sam i na CEFu i tamo mi je bilo prekrasno i svaka rijeć pohvale za Šiminića i Kasuma...  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> Ja sam rodila 2 puta u Petrovoj i imam same rijeći pohvale , oba puta sam bila u apartmani i na prvom i drugom katu. Prvi kat mi se više svidio iako apartman je dosta skromniji od onon na 2., sestre su supe , pogotovo sestra Jelena, Goga i Anabela, doktori su super, ležela sam i na CEFu i tamo mi je bilo prekrasno i svaka rijeć pohvale za Šiminića i Kasuma...


ja bila 15 dana na prvom katu...

sestra Anabela, Goga su mi ostale u najlijepšem sjećanju uz sestru Sašu a i glavnu sestru Jelenu.
Apartman je šupa - bezveze, ali sve što apartman nosi uz sebe vrijedi svake lipe  :Smile: 

I bolila me briga što je 2 m2 veličine, što TV lovi samo HTV1 program ali je moja bebica bila samnom stalno i što su sestre zaista divne

Ja sma očekivala klaonicu majke mi mile a prije Petrove  u toj trudnoći ležala sam u peivatnom rodilištu.

E pa sad da i jesam razmažena (a nisam)... kažem vam ljudi Petrova je zakon  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Uh malo ste meutješile. Ja bi najradije u Felbach u Austriju ali kako stvari stoje nema šanse da mi doktorica dozvoli vožnju do tamo, jer je beba več dosta nisko glavicom, tako da moram strogo mirovat.

Uzet ćemo apartman definitivno! Želim svoje dijete sa sobom stalno. Toliko ga čekamo i čekamo i ne mogu podnjet da nije samnom od kad se rodi pa.....dok ja ne umrem   :Grin:

----------


## superx

Jedino je to što je velika navala za apartman, ali treba biti uporan , ja sam još i šok sobi vikala da mi rezerviraju....  :Smile:

----------


## Maxime

Malo napomena: Apartman u Petrovoj se rezervira preko business centru u Rebru. Na zalost 'upad' u apartmanu funkcionira po sistemu, tko prvi njegova mlada ...

----------


## mačkulina

> Uh malo ste meutješile. Ja bi najradije u Felbach u Austriju ali kako stvari stoje nema šanse da mi doktorica dozvoli vožnju do tamo, jer je beba več dosta nisko glavicom, tako da moram strogo mirovat.
> 
> Uzet ćemo apartman definitivno! Želim svoje dijete sa sobom stalno. Toliko ga čekamo i čekamo i ne mogu podnjet da nije samnom od kad se rodi pa.....dok ja ne umrem


ma nećeš zažaliti  :Smile: 
vjeruj mi ja koja sam ležala u Privatnom rodilištu kada kažem da je apartman i Petrova super - zaista jest.
Prošla sam dvije krajnosti (od Podobnika do Petrove) i mala je razlika  :Smile:

----------


## superx

nema rezervacija, nego kad dodješ na odjel pitaš jel slobodan apartaman i ako je može ako nije ništa, tako da nema potrebe nikog zvati prije jer nema šanse za rezervaciju.

----------


## mačkulina

> Jedino je to što je velika navala za apartman, ali treba biti uporan , ja sam još i šok sobi vikala da mi rezerviraju....


i ja...

prvo što sam viknula- kako mi je beba?
drugo - oću apartman  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> nema rezervacija, nego kad dodješ na odjel pitaš jel slobodan apartaman i ako je može ako nije ništa, tako da nema potrebe nikog zvati prije jer nema šanse za rezervaciju.


i ovo je točno...
ja imala dogovoren carski... znači znala sve unaoprijed tjedan dana.. i nisam mogla unaprijed rezervirati...
Ja sam htjela apartman na 1 katu, jer su sestre (po meni) bolje i na 20 beba je jedna sestra. na drugom katu na cca 50-60 beba su dvije koje su onako namrgođene

----------


## superx

Isto tako i ja , ležela sam prije poroda 10 dana na CEFu i savki dan sam hodočastila na prvi i drugi kat da vidim jel su slobodni apartmani i nisam nikako mogla rezervirati ni kada sam saznala da ću tad i tad roditi, tako da sam isto u šok sobi vikala da oću apartman  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

Cure možda glupo pitanje, ali dali u Petrovoj ima wireless internet? Jel ga plačam ako ima il je besplatan?

----------


## mali karlo

ja mislim da nema, ja preko moba nisam ništa mogla ulovit

----------


## stellita

roza nećeš imati volje za internetom...ta cijelo vrijeme ćeš ljubiti i paziti svog Špiru....  :Grin:

----------


## RozaGroza

Evo cure ja se vratila sa svojim Špirekom iz Petrove. Moram priznat da je to sve u svemu bilo jedno super iskustvo. Skoro mjesec dana na PT1, svi su bili super, onda porod carskim, ekipa super, smirujuča, OK urokali su me opčom nakon 15 minuta jer je porod bio hitan carski usred noći, al svejedno onih 15 minuta što sam bila budna bilo je OK. Nakon toga intenzivna na prvom katu, sestre presuper, pogotovo u sobi 25. I onda odlazak na odjel (sva sreča ne na 2 kat nego i dalje 1 kat babinjače carskim rezom). Jedina zamjerka je ta što su sestre koje se brinu za bebe lagana koma. Ima jedna starija koja je divna, al ostale su scary. Malo mi je to bilo frustrirajuče, al ajde preživjeli smo i sad smo sretno doma.
Porod nije bio neki spektakl i ne znam što bi ni napisala kao priču s poroda, ali je zato Špiro za past na dupence  :Smile:

----------


## principesa

curke , znaći definitivno nema wirelessa u petrovoj, šmrckoooo?

----------


## helleya

Pozdrav svima!
Evo čitam malo komentare o Petrovoj bolnici i javila su mi se sjećanja s ubrzanim otkucajima srca!
Prebačena sam u Petrovu bolnicu iz jedne manje bolnice,stigla sam sa trudovima,bila sam otvorena 4 prsta u 29. tjednu trudnoće i s bocom prepara u ruci.Dovezena sam sanitetskim vozilom uz pratnju sestre kao hitan slučaj u 9 sati ujutro,a pregledana sam nakon 4 sata.Inače mjesec dana sam ležala,nisam smjela ni sjediti,no rekli su mi da nemam gdje leći.Kada su me primili,pregledalo me petero liječnika,ne znam kako se3 zovu jer mi nisu htjeli reći i samo su se čudili. Kada sam pitala što je ,jedan mi je rekao :"Da ste meni došli prije,ja se s vama ne bih zezao,nego bi vas očistili." Doživjela sam živčani slom maltene,no sabrala sam se i sama sebi rekla ti ćeš rodit i sve mora bit ok.Rodila sam toga dana djevojčicu na carski,1580g i 39 centimetara.Tada mi je bilo još gore,odmah poslije poroda neki idiot od sestre dao mi je 2 dulkolaxa za čišćenje pa sam se onesvjestila u wc-u,nakon toga kada su me prebacili s intenzivne ponovno su mi dali tablete za čišćenje,ovaj puta sam rekla neću. kako sam bila mlada mama,svega me bilo strah pa sam se 4 dana nakon poroda usudila pitati smijem li ići do kćeri.Tada su rekli :"Šta vi još niste vidjeli svoje dijete?" Pedijatri koji su dolazili u sobu i govorili o stanju dijeteta,rekli bi molite se bogu!
Onda sam pala u posporođajnu depresiju i plakala cijele dane.Suprug je mojio da mi pomognu,nitko nije došao razgovarati samnom.Jednog dana u sobu je ušla jedna napuhana liječnica,naravno ne znam joj ime i reklaovako: "Ti nemaš mllijeka i sutra ideš doma"
Rekla sam da imam malu bebu i da je u inkubatoru da me ostavi. Ona je rekla ovim Riječima:" Nisi ti nikakva princeza!" i otišla.Otplakala sam svoje ,udahnula dobro,otišla pogledati svoju djevojčicu,kroz suze joj otpjevala:Zeko i pozočić i otišla do glavne sestre te tražila da me puste kući istog trena. Bilo mi je dosta.Shvatila sam da se neću ovdje izvući iz depresije nego bi se mogla baciti kroz prozor.Za dijete mi ništa nisu obećavali samo nek se molim i jesam.Nakom mjesec i pol dana moja kćer je izašla iz bolnice,prošli smo Goljak i Klaićevu i rebro jer je bila i slijepa i danas je zdrava djevojčica,inteligentna i prekrasna.Izborila se za život!!!
Htjela bih reći mladim majkama,ili si tražite vezu za porod,ja je nisam imala iako mi je otac liječnik iz manjeg mjesta,ili se borite za svoje dijete,zahtijevajte,pitajte, ne dajte se...Tamo možete nabasati na svašta,a možete imati lijepo iskustvo,bitno je da se borite za sebe i svoje dijete...U toj bolnici nedostaje poštovanja,ljudskih prava,podrške potpore,tople riječi...Dakle,nisu mi trebali lagati o stanju mog djeteta,ja sam fakultetski obrazovana osoba,znam da se moglo dogoditi svašta,ali su mogli reći:Radimo sve što je u našoj moći,budite strpljivi....,a ne MOLITE SE BOGU. A onaj što me htio očistiti ,kasnije sam saznala bio je dr Blajić.On me je trebao poroditi,ali išao se odmoriti jer je trebao poroditi kćer nekog lovaša...  Toga ima svugdje i nažalost to je normalno.Od tada u Petrovoj nisam ni jednom rodila već u manjoj bolnici i to uz dobru vezu.

----------


## roberta72

O mogla bih ja dosta toga napisati o Petrovoj uglavnom ništa pozitivno. Prošle godine u 33 tjednu trudnoće dobila sam trudove i završila na hitnoj u Petrovoj (prema mjestu stanovanja) i smještena sam na PT1. Ležala sam i primala tokolizu (za zaustavljanje trudova) 15 dana. Ne znam tko je gori doktori ili sestre (dobro bila je jedna relativno ok). Bila je jedna sestra-situacija sljedeća- zvonim da mi promjene bocu za infuziju a ona kaže-" Znate li vi da će sad vizita, a vi zvonite? Možete me zvati jedino ako umirete! Za cijelo vrijeme ležanja pregledana sam samo dva puta po primitku na odjel i otpuštanju.Glavnoj doktorici je jedino bitno sa zna jeste li iz Zg, pa da Vas pusti doma na ležanje jer joj treba krevet,a sestre gledaju samo da li je soba uredna za vizitu naravno. Za vrijeme boravka dobila sam upalu i Crp mi je bio 15-nema veze kažu nije tako velik,a došla u bolnicu bez ikakve upale. Opće je poznato da u P.bolnici ne peru baš posteljinu. Uglavnom trudovi su stali i otpuštena sam doma gdje sam izdržala tjedan dana i zbog iste one upale koja je u međuvremenu narasla na Crp 22 završila u Vinogradskoj isto na patologiji. Rodila sam u 36 tj. trudnoće 2550/47 cm,krvarenje II stupanj- pretpostavljaju zbog upale.Halo!!!! Srećom nisu ostale nikakve posljedice na bebi (osim na mojim živcima) dečko je sad 10,5 mj samo što ne hoda, pravi zafrkant, brblja naveliko, a to je najbitnije nakon svega. Eto ne kažem da je Petrova za sve takva, valjda kako naletiš, ali moje je iskustvo takvo.

----------


## Nimrod

> curke , znaći definitivno nema wirelessa u petrovoj, šmrckoooo?


nema. mene je to totalno ispiz***. a ležala sam skoro četiri tjedna. 
kako sam bila  ljuta: tako je malo do Kvatrića, a dolje ima hotspot, no ne lovi do bolnice

----------


## ksena28

kažu da će se renovirani odjeli otvoriti oko Uskrsa pa eto... sobe se dotjeruju, babinjače će bit po tri u sobi, rooming in, svaka soba ima svoje kupatilo, klimu i wc.

----------


## maca2

Znači samo uređuju ovaj vanjski "šminkerski" dio?

Ma trebalo je i to,daleko od toga...ali ja bih bila sretnija da su nabavili stolčić za porod ili da ti bez problema sada dopuštaju da povedeš sa sobom koga hoćeš na porod,da možeš birati položaj u kojem ćeš roditi i sl.

Koliko znam bit će i totalni roomin in,sada ispadam prava "netrudnjača" ali to me niti malo ne veseli...

Sve mi se čini da odoh ja u Vinogradsku,isto imaju komforne sobe s klimom i kupaonice, a nemaju roomin in te bez problema može netko s tobom na porod bez da plati 400kn tečaj!

----------


## klaudija

> kažu da će se renovirani odjeli otvoriti oko Uskrsa pa eto... sobe se dotjeruju, babinjače će bit po tri u sobi, rooming in, svaka soba ima svoje kupatilo, klimu i wc.


Super zvuči!!

baš sam neki dan o tome razmišljala, kako li će izgledati odjel babinjača.. Dva puta sam tamo rodila i ne bih htjela u drugoj bolnici rađati 3. put, ali opet htjela bih bebaća kraj sebe.. tako da mi je super vijest da će biti rooming in  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

premda će bit rooming in, obećavaju da će ženama dat da se odmore neko vrijeme... tako mi je dr orešković rekao, šta to točno znači ne znam!

----------


## klaudija

Vjerojatno znači da će uzimat djecu na zahtjev majke  ako se želi odmoriti. Nadam se da ODMOR neće nametati.

----------


## mamaShe

*roberta72, helleya, drago mi je da je priča sretno završila. Žao mi je što ste to sve prošle. Ponekad se pitam kako to da neke žene svojevoljno ideu u Petrovu, ali ukusi i iskustva su definitivno različiti, pa nekome  paše.

Bila je 2004. godina, moj prvi T uzv u bolnici, dr. (soc gin) me poslao u Petrovu. Čekaonica neki jadni hodnik, bez sjedala, zahod koooooma... Konačno uđem u ordinaciju, srećom moje uzv bio vanjski (abdomenalni, kako to već vele). Jer ova jadna žena koja je bila na stolu prije mene, nije se stigla ni obući, a mene su već primali. Mislm, zgorzila sam se tim nedostatkom dostojanstva prema čovjeku (čitaj: goloj ženi).
Kasnije, velim dat ću im još jednu šansu: zovem da se raspitam oko tečaja, jer sam htjela da MM bude na porodu. Neka najneljubaznija osoba na svijetu odgovara kako mjesta ima tek u rujnu (a ja trebam roditi u srpnju). Nisam znala jel bih se smijala ili plakala. Zovem ja i sutradan, mislim se, možda se javi netko drugi, ili je ona prva ustala na krivu nogu. Ne. Isto i jednako neljubazno.
Zatim sam čula još nekoliko jako loših iskustava (odnos prema rodilji, odnos prema bebi... beba pokupila neku bakteriju....)
I tu sam raskrstila s Petrovom zauvijek. Prva cura SD, drugo dvoje Merkur. Sada opet Merkur.

Ne velim, valjda ima i vas koje preferirate Petrovu... Ovo je bilo moje iskustvo i moje viđenje. Sretno (svima nama)!

----------


## arwenzg

Moje iskustvo s Petrovom je zaista super. Oboje djece rodila sam u Petrovoj i nije zaista bilo nikakvih problema! Osoblje koje mi je bilo na porodu je zaista bilo odlično i doktor i babica i sestre! Stvarno su bili super! Što se tiče odjela babinjača (bila sam sad u 12 mj na drugom katu na kojem je zapravo ginekologija) sestre koje su bile tu za nas su bile stvarno sve super, na usluzi, nisu bile živčane i moram priznati da su bile jako drage. Što se tiče sestara zaduženih za bebe one su isto bile ok, one ti uglavnom donesu bebu i odnesu a ne mogu reć i da su bile nešto živčane kada bi ih zamolio oko pomoći što se tiče dojenja. A na vizitu u 12 ti dolazi glavna sestra za bebe i pedijatrica koje ti sve objasne i porazgovaraju sa tobom i ima dosta razumijevanja za žene koje imaju probleme kod dojenja. Jedino je meni ta stara pedica bila malo bljuf ali iz razloga što me nije pustila doma dan ranije jer nije bila gužva pa da im kreveti ne budu prazni, ali to je sasvim glup razlog.
Što se tiče wc-a i tuševa, stanje mi je bilo kao i prije 4 i pol god ali bit će urednije nakon uskrsa kad se otvore novi dijelovi koji će biti stvarno na razini na kojoj bi trebala Petrova biti. Prijateljica je ležala na početku trudnoće u novom dijelu i kaže da je predobro, 3 cure u sobi, wc i tuš njihov, klime, plazma... tako da... Ide to nabolje! 
da opet idem rađat opet bih odabrala Petrovu!  :Smile:

----------


## mamaShe

Drago mi je da ima i dobrih iskustava.

Ponekad mi se čini da pričamo o dvije posve različite bolnice  :Smile:

----------


## Ripcord

Već sam navela, al evo moj prilog: 2000. bila očajna tamo, 2011. mi je bilo iznad svih očekivanja dobro  :Smile:

----------


## tua

preuredeni odjel babinjaca, poslije 1.5. ce poceti primati mame i bebe.

----------


## klarah

> preuredeni odjel babinjaca, poslije 1.5. ce poceti primati mame i bebe.


Ma da, lijepa vijest :Smile: 

Jel to sigurno da će tada? Nadam se da neću prije rodit jer bi baš htjela rooming in...

----------


## Ripcord

Jel zna tko jel će bit sad samo rooming u Petrovoj?

----------


## tua

Mislim da nece, mogu pitati ako ti je vazno  :Wink:

----------


## klarah

> Mislim da nece, mogu pitati ako ti je vazno


pitaj, pitaj, ima nas koje zanimaju svi detalji.
Ja bi rooming in zbog dojenja odnosno novog iskustva... Svakako se nadam ok porodu tako da ću poslije sve moć :Smile:

----------


## principesa

Evo i mene sa pozitivnim iskustvom. Ležala desetak dana na PT1. Bilo mi je stvarno u redu, čisto, korektno. Sam porod isto tako, muž bio samnom, prošli smo tečaj, dobila epiduralnu bez ikakvih problema (jedino to druga doza nije djelovala), sve je proteklo u najboljem redu. Babinjače isto tako, svi su bili maksimalno korektni, to je sve što sam očekivala a to sam i dobila!

----------


## ksena28

čujem da je proradio preuređeni dio i da izgleda i više nego pristojno. zar ovdje nema forumašica koje su tamo rodile u zadnje vrijeme? baš me zanimaju nova iskustva, može i na pp jer sam stvarno zagrijana za Petrovu...

----------


## ksena28

hehe... čujem i da nema dovoljno kreveta te da već sad postoji problem s "viškom" babinjača hahahahaha... *pozdrav ministru Milinoviću!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tua

ksena28, koliko ja znam, kapacitet je isti kao i prije, nisu smanjivali broj kreveta.
"rooming in"- bebe su s mamama od 10-22h

----------


## ksena28

Krivo si čula, imam dobre informatore  :Smile:  nažalost

----------


## drazena_7

Zna li netko detalje sa odjela babinjača.........sve, sve sitne detalje .......... da se znam pripremiti! Da li se sve isto nosi kao i prije da znam spakirati torbu ! Friške mame javite se!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

20 kreveta manje na babinjačama... sobe izgledaju najs, jučer provirili s grupom s tečaja  :Smile:

----------


## sbonetic

manji kapacitet, pa ako ima više babinjača koje moraju duze ostat u bolnici radi svoje dječice smještaju ih na CEF , ja tu lezim pa sam mnoge mamice upoznala! Čak su neke odmah nakon poroda smještene dolje jer nema mjesta!

----------


## SNOOPY

Rodila sam 07.06. i došla na novi odjel babinjača. Ležala u trokrevetnoj sobi, naspram onoga prije, ovo je prekrasno! Kreveti sa onim silnim gumbićima za podizanje, spuštanje, LCD na zidu, klima, frižider, buđenje uz muziku (ovisno o sestrama koje su u smjeni), TUŠ I WC U SOBI!!!!
Dijete je po defaultu cijeli dan kod tebe u sobi - ujutro od 5 do 6 prvi podoj, pa ih odnose na jutarnji pregled, ponovno stižu oko 10 i ostaju do 22h - cijelo vrijeme. Mislim da postoji i varijanta kompletnog rooming in-a, u dogovoru sa sestrama.
Posjete su od 16,30-17,00 i to samo za jednu osobu (ili ih se više izmjenjuje, ali nije praktično, jer se moraju izmijeniti u tih pola sata), posjete su u sobi i beba je s vama, što je za tate super, jer se upoznaju s bebom odmah prvi dan i to ne preko stakla, već ju mogu primiti u ruke.

----------


## ksena28

cure, koje ste rodile u P. : kako ste organizirale stvari? po jedna torba za box i odjel i sve unutra ili dvije? gdje bude druga dok smo u boxu?

i gdje kupit muževima ono odjelce za rađaonu??? please HELP!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tonili

odijelce u ljekarni prek puta  :Wink: 
ostalo - neznam  :Smile:

----------


## Boxica

> cure, koje ste rodile u P. : kako ste organizirale stvari? po jedna torba za box i odjel i sve unutra ili dvije? gdje bude druga dok smo u boxu?
> 
> i gdje kupit muževima ono odjelce za rađaonu??? please HELP!!!!!!!!!!



torba je s tobom u boxu (uzmi samo jednu jer će ti dvije biti previše, nek ti nose stvar kada će ti trebati...
za odijelo neznam...moj je uzeo na poslu...ali pretpostavljam da ima u ljekarni

----------


## Mia Lilly

Da li može suprug biti na porodu ako nije prošao trudnički tečaj u Petrovoj? 
I vaša iskustva sa dr. Zlopašom?

----------


## ksena28

Vrlo su strogi što se tečaja tiče. Jedino i samo ako imaš dobru vezu, muža liječnika ili ako oni imaju iznimno dooobar dan....

----------


## madi a

curke molila bih vas da mi odgovorite dali imate otpusno pismo iz petrove nakon poroda? Naime ja sam već dva puta rodila u Petrovoj prvi put 2003 kada me porodila jedna jako ljubazna mlađa doktorica nakon što me primila ujutro u 7 sati i pregledala uputila me u rađaonu zbog curenja plodne vode. u rađaoni sam samo jedanput još pregledana od iste dokt. oko 15 sati koja je rekla da nema trudova i da smo čekamo. I tako do kraja dana  bi po koji put ušle neke mlađe sestre ili babice pogledale aparate i rekle da ležim na lijevom boku i ništa drugo. jedanput sam jednu pitalajer sam se jako brinula a i prošlo je dosta vremena koliko dijete može bez plodne vode na što mi je ona odgovorila koliko bude potrebno. Ujutro u 3 sata su me priključili na drip i rodila sam zdravog dečkića u 5 ujutro. Imam negativnu krvnu grupu pa sam nakon poroda dobila at. inekciju čega se jasno sjećam a nemam čime potvrditi. Nisam puno pitala jer sam zaista vjerovala doktorima a i bila sam mlada i neiskusna. Tijekom druge trudnoće svaka pomisao na petrovu je u meni izazivala negativne osjećaje. Ali ipak mislim to je normalno zbog samih bolova koje me očekuju, ali danas kad čekam treće dijete znam da to nije strah od boli jer bol sam zaboravila, i svaka žena to ubrzo zaboravi, nego strah od toga što sam skoro 24 sata u rađaoni sama i zabrinuta a nitko

----------


## Boxica

> Da li može suprug biti na porodu ako nije prošao trudnički tečaj u Petrovoj? 
> I vaša iskustva sa dr. Zlopašom?


MM je bio bez potvrde (sam je doktor rekao da zovem muža jer to nismo imali u planu), ali mene je vodio Đelmiš koji je tamo ipak "faca"...da napomenem da mi dotični nije nikakav kućni prijatelj nego samo gin koji mi je vodio trudnoću zbog trombofilije

a Zlopaša...neznam što da kažem i da li imam dobro ili loše mišljenje o njemu...(preuzeo me kad je Đelmiš otišao doma)...uglavnom, to je doktor koji mi je dao drugu dozu epiduralne kod otvorenosti 9 prstiju! :Confused: 
e sad nisam nikad otkrila je li to napravio zato što nije razmišljao ili zato što je pregenijalan! uglavnom, kad sve saberem ispada da me Zlopaša nenamjerno ili namjerno doslovno spasio!!
naime, Đelmiš me silio na vaginalni porod jer sam prvo dijete rodila vaginalno (drugi porod je bio CR) i kao nema veze što je između dva CR prošla točno godina dana...
zbog druge doze epiduralne nisam mogla tiskati pa mi je maternica  počela pucati po starom CR samo na jednoj strani zbog trudova...kad su skužili po CTGu da nešto ne štima odmah je bio hitan CR
da sam tiskala vrlo vjerojatno bi odmah cijela pukla i tko zna što bi bilo...

----------


## Boxica

*madi a* imam otpusno pismo iz Petrove...
a što se tiče injekcije, bitno je da ti znaš da si ju dobila...uostalom da nisi tko zna jel bi mogla "odraditi" drugu trudnoću jer bi vrlo vjerojatno došlo do reakcije tvoga tijela na bebu...
ako ti je otpusno bitno možeš se raspitati u samoj bolnici pa traži da ti daju kopiju pisma, vjerojatno mogu izvuči negdje iz arhiva...

----------


## Ariel

Ja sam se porodila 28.02.2011. i evo malo od mene:
O Petrovoj ima baš svakakvih priča i dobrih i loših, mada sam se ja jako iznenadila na jednu od priča gore gdje je baš sve bilo loše.
Ja sam ležala na PT1 4 mjeseca jer sam imala rizičnu trudnoću i nisam smjela da se pomjeram, imala sam i serklažu i 12 dana primala tokolizu. O sestrama na PT1 imam samo riječi hvale, bila je jedna malo drskija ali ništa strašno. Doktori su mi isto bili super, a najviše moram da pohvalim jednu mladu specijalizanticu, zvala se Vesna. A možda sam im ja bila ko domaća pa su mi bile super. 
Što se tiče poroda moj je trajao 14 sati i bio je induciran (zbog mog zdravstvenog stanja), imala sam i drip i epiduralnu i rezali su me. Porodio me je dr. Blajić i jako sam zadovoljna, ma prezadovoljna kako je bilo, a stvarno nisam imala nikakvu vezu niti koga znam jer nisam iz Zg. Beba je bila mala 2600 pa sam završila dole na CEF-u koji je bio katastrofa (baš su privodili kraju preuređenje na katu). >sestre na babinjačama su bile super i rado su pomagale. 
Toliko se zasad mogu sjetiti...

----------


## Anbi

Ja sam svoje prvo dijete rodila u Petrovoj (19.04.2005.) i ne mogu baš reći puno lijepih riječi. Ali niti nije bilo toliko katastrofa. Jedna od lošijih stvari je ta da sam ležala 2 tjedna jer sam toliko prenijela trudnoću. U prvih tjedan dana nisam apsolutno ništa uspijevala saznati što se dešava i kakvo je stanje. Nakon što smo potegnuli nekakvu vezicu, napokon je netko došao do mene i popričao sa mnom. Što se hrane tiče isto mi nije bila nešto extra (ali tko mi je kriv kad sam izbirljiva  :Very Happy:  ). Najpozitivniji (a što i je najbitnije) je bio sam porod jer je doktor bio predobar. Čini mi se da se zvao dr Mitanovski, baš je bio divan.  :Smile: 

Sada sam trudna drugi put i planiram ponovno roditi u Petrovoj (termin je 01.08.2012.).  :Smile: 

Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## _mima

Ako ima netko da je friško rađao u Petrovoj...Da li forsiraju ležeći položaj ili imaju one fensi krevete pa da se možeš namjestiti u sjedeći?

----------


## laura29

> Ako ima netko da je friško rađao u Petrovoj...Da li forsiraju ležeći položaj ili imaju one fensi krevete pa da se možeš namjestiti u sjedeći?


Kad uđeš u boks, u pravilu *ležiš* kako tebi paše s prikopčanim CTG-om na trbuhu. Eventualno se s jastukom možeš malo podići.

----------


## _mima

> Kad uđeš u boks, u pravilu *ležiš* kako tebi paše s prikopčanim CTG-om na trbuhu. Eventualno se s jastukom možeš malo podići.


A za vrijeme izgona? Jel se može krevet prelomiti u onaj sjedeći/polusjedeći položaj?

----------


## Ripcord

Prije godinu dana meni su stol pridigli u polusjedeći u nekom trenutku.

----------


## _mima

Super, hvala. To sam mislila...

----------


## Kate76

*Mima* friško, krevet se može podici ali npr. moj je bio pokvaren. Glavu i leđa mi je pridržavao MM.

----------


## _mima

jel trebam nositi što za bebu dok sam u bolnici?

----------


## laura29

> jel trebam nositi što za bebu dok sam u bolnici?


U bolnici su bebe obučene u njihove benkice i pelene. Ništa ne moraš za bebu nositi. Samo na dan izlaska muž donese pelenu i odjeću u kojoj će beba ići kući.

----------


## ninatomato

evo ja friško iz petrove. *

mima* ne mogu se u svim boksovima kreveti podizati. ja sam bila u nekom di je bio neki stari krevet i nije se moglo ništa pomicati.

sobe za babinjače su super, sve novo, svaka soba ima kupaonicu, samo razina higijene puno gora nego prije. 
ja sam bila 3 dana, samo zadnji dan su oprali kupaonicu, svaki drugi prebrisali podove i odnijeli smeće. 
tako da preporučam uzeti one neke maramice za dezinfekciju sanitarija ili tak nešto. 

bebe su dosta sa mamama. preko dana - osim ujutro između negdje 7 i pola 10 kad su vizite za babinjače i kad su bebe kod pedijatara i negdje od 16 do 18 za vrijeme posjeta. 
na nekom papiru tamo piše da se može dogovoriti i da ih ostave preko noći sa mamama, ali nisam pitala, pa ne znam jel to funkcionira. 
sestre ih presvlače - vrlo rijetko nažalost.

ostalo - čini mi se da malo više potiču dojenje, a što se tiče poroda čini mi se da ne forsiraju već neko vrijeme epiziotomiju. 

ako prvi put idete u petrovu, ponesite si nešto za jesti. hrana je ok, ali su porcije majušne.

ako nekog nešto zanima pitajte.

----------


## mali karlo

Mene zanima dal si pri porodu jos uvijek same moramo pridrzavati koljena ili se imamo za sta primiti?

----------


## ninatomato

moj krevet je bio nekakav drveni ravni, al je imao metalne ručke sa strane, koje su digli kad je krenuo izgon. za njih sam se držala.

----------


## _mima

Jel netko tražio da beba bude s mamom preko noći? I da li mogu presvući bebu i izvan rasporeda ili jel bi dali meni da ju sama presvučem?

----------


## ninatomato

ne znam nikog da je tražio bebu preko noći, al tamo piše da se u dogovoru sa pedijatrom može ostaviti beba sa mamom preko noći. 
doduše piše i da sestre kontinuirano obilaze babinjače i bebe i pomažu oko svega, a to baš i nema veze sa stvarnim stanjem.

ne znam ni za to presvlačenje, bila je neka namrgođena sestra koja mi je odbrusila da one presvlače bebe po svom rasporedu i da se ne petljam (ne baš tim riječima) 
pa mi se nije dalo s njom više razgovarat, a drugi dan sam i tak išla doma.

----------


## Boxica

> Jel netko tražio da beba bude s mamom preko noći? I da li mogu presvući bebu i izvan rasporeda ili jel bi dali meni da ju sama presvučem?


moja cimerica je tražila bebu preko noći pa je ispala cijela drama oko toga (radi se o caricama 2010 god)...
nisu dali bebu cijelu noć nego je pedijatrica rekla da može beba doći na podoj, sestre su pričale da ne može jer njima to ometa nekakav raspored, pa su se svadile u sobi pred nama... :Sad: 
uglavnom ženi su donijeli bebu  u neko doba, mislim da je bilo oko 1 u noći i onda ju opet odnijeli...

apropo presvlaćenja, nama su rekli da ne smijemo same presvlačiti jer su u bolnici bebe pod njihovim nadzorom i ako im se nešto desi da bi one bile krive (babice)...
a kad sam ih zvala jer mi se mali usrao, okretale su očima i pričale da bebama neće ništa biti ako se ne presvuku odmah... :Sad: 

uglavnom, ako želiš bebu 24 sata i da ju sama presvlaćiš, biraj drugu bolnicu (znam da to dozvoljavaju na SD, za druge neznam)

----------


## laura29

> moja cimerica je tražila bebu preko noći pa je ispala cijela drama oko toga (radi se o caricama 2010 god)...
> nisu dali bebu cijelu noć nego je pedijatrica rekla da može beba doći na podoj, sestre su pričale da ne može jer njima to ometa nekakav raspored, pa su se svadile u sobi pred nama...
> uglavnom ženi su donijeli bebu  u neko doba, mislim da je bilo oko 1 u noći i onda ju opet odnijeli...
> 
> apropo presvlaćenja, nama su rekli da ne smijemo same presvlačiti jer su u bolnici bebe pod njihovim nadzorom i ako im se nešto desi da bi one bile krive (babice)...
> a kad sam ih zvala jer mi se mali usrao, okretale su očima i pričale da bebama neće ništa biti ako se ne presvuku odmah...
> 
> uglavnom, ako želiš bebu 24 sata i da ju sama presvlaćiš, biraj drugu bolnicu (znam da to dozvoljavaju na SD, za druge neznam)


Ali od svibnja 2011. odjel babinjača je preuređen i vrijede nova pravila (bebe su cijeli dan s mamama, osim kad ih pedijatrica pregledava. Na uputama u svakoj sobi piše da beba može noću biti s majkom, ako majka to poželi.

----------


## ekica

> Ali od svibnja 2011. odjel babinjača je preuređen i vrijede nova pravila (bebe su cijeli dan s mamama, osim kad ih pedijatrica pregledava. Na uputama u svakoj sobi piše da beba može noću biti s majkom, ako majka to poželi.


boxica je pričala o odjelu gdje leže žene poslije CR pa me baš zanima da li nova pravila (ovo da beba može biti s mamom po noći) vrijede i za carice?
Osobno sam oba puta (2007 i 2010) molila da mi klince donose na kasno-večernji podoj i nikakvih drama oko toga nije bilo -osim jednom kada je sestra rekla nešto tipa da neka se ja odmaram pa sam joj objasnila da ću se bolje odmoriti ako beba lijepo pocica i spasi me buđenja radi izdajanja i sve 5,normalno bi je donjela bebu...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nama nakon carskog nisu nosili bebe preko noći niti su to htjele.
I ja sam ih zvala kad se M. pokakala da je premotaju pa su mi rekle da kaj je meni, da one imaju raspored kad se bebe premataju.

----------


## ekica

> Nama nakon carskog nisu nosili bebe preko noći niti su to htjele.
> I ja sam ih zvala kad se M. pokakala da je premotaju pa su mi rekle da kaj je meni, da one imaju raspored kad se bebe premataju.


šta mislite kad kažete "po noći"?
inače, ako dovro pamtim,bebe odnose oko 21-21,30 i ponovo ih donose oko 5,30 u jutro.
Meni su ih donosili na extra podoj oko ponoći, bez ikakvog problema. Doduše, ja nisam pitala može li, nego sam lijepo zamolila da mi donesu dijete nakon kupanja, da imam puno mlijeka da mi je glupo izdajati, a da ga oni tamo hrane na bočicu. 
Nakon tog vremena nisam ni mislila ni tražila da ih donose, bogami mi je trebalo tih par sati sna (ali se isto tako znalo desiti da sestra moju/mog prvog donosi i 'viče' - dajte mama jesti, gladan(a) je ko vuk,nismo joj/mu ništa dali od kad je bio kod vas

----------


## ninatomato

sad bebe odnose negdje oko pol 11, 11 i donesu ih do pol 6 ujutro

----------


## bucka

cure, please ako netko zna...
2x sam rodila u vinogradskoj i oba puta je muž bio na porodu
treći put planiram ili na sv. duh ili petrovu, pa me zanima moramo li (da bi muž mogao biti u petrovoj na porodu) ići na onaj njihov 2-tjedni tečaj usprkos tome što je već 2x porodu prisustvovao?

----------


## ninatomato

ja mislim da petrova priznaje samo svoj tecaj.
on ipak kosta, ak se dobro sjecam, 400 kn  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

šmrc

----------


## pujica

ne mora. kad smi mi bili na tecaju u domu zdravlja onda je tamo nekoliko parova reklo da sad priznaju i te dvodnevne tecajeve jer ih je netko tuzio ministarstvu na konto te love (a istovemeno postoje besplatni tecajevi u DZ)

----------


## bucka

mashala

----------


## laura29

MM i ja nismo prošli tečaj, a oba je puta bio sa mnom na porodu u Petrovoj. Mislim da će pustiti tatu kad ih se lijepo zamoli.

----------


## mali karlo

Jucer sam vidjela da je cura u boxu skakutala na lopti. Sad ne znam jel je sama donijela il imaju tamo. U mom boxu nije bilo.

----------


## klaudija

Moram s vama podijeliti info: prijateljica je rodila u subotu, kaže da epiduralnu dijele šakom i kapom, svim trudnicama.
Ona je odbila, ali unatoč njenom odbijanju htjeli su probat pa je pikali 4-5 puta i nisu uspjeli..

----------


## mali karlo

Da i meni su nudili al sva sreca nisu mi stigli dat jer sam dosla otvorena 9 prstiju. I uzasna im je guzva bila, imam osjecaj da im fali osoblja  :Undecided:

----------


## Maricaa

Pozdrav
Nažalost ja nemam o Petrovoj bolnici reći ništa dobro, ne znam koliko je prihvatljivo reći istinu otvoreno...
Bila sam im samo krava koju su osakatili ulaskom u tu bolnicu izgubila sam sva ljudska prava, moj porod je bio nasilje, samo ne znam kako xxxxx i babica yyyyy mogu mirno spavati nemaju u
oni nemaju ni trunku savjesti .
Nevjerojatno je da ja kao odrasla osoba nemam nikakva prava i da meni i mojoj djeci može učiniti ko što hoće bez ikakvih posljedica samo se sve fino zataška .
Čak ne mogu reći da žene budu uporne u borbi za svoja prava jer ja sam se borila ali oni su bili jači fizički su me sputali a muža nisu pustilli na porod  a što je s djecom iz ovakvog nasilja ne može proizaći nikakva šansa za preživljenje.
A što bih ja htjela ? Ja bi htjela biti  ljudsko biće  prije sam mislila sa jesam ali sam se jako prevarila...
Oprostite znam da je ugodno čitati ljepše stvari ali ne mogu lagati  a i neće svi naletjeti na evu ekipu iz snova .

----------


## sirius

> Pozdrav
> Nažalost ja nemam o Petrovoj bolnici reći ništa dobro, ne znam koliko je prihvatljivo reći istinu otvoreno...
> Bila sam im samo krava koju su osakatili ulaskom u tu bolnicu izgubila sam sva ljudska prava, moj porod je bio nasilje, samo ne znam kako Trpimir Goluža i babica Ivana  Gorički mogu mirno spavati nemaju u
> oni nemaju ni trunku savjesti .
> Nevjerojatno je da ja kao odrasla osoba nemam nikakva prava i da meni i mojoj djeci može učiniti ko što hoće bez ikakvih posljedica samo se sve fino zataška .
> Čak ne mogu reći da žene budu uporne u borbi za svoja prava jer ja sam se borila ali oni su bili jači fizički su me sputali a muža nisu pustilli na porod  a što je s djecom iz ovakvog nasilja ne može proizaći nikakva šansa za preživljenje.
> A što bih ja htjela ? Ja bi htjela biti  ljudsko biće  prije sam mislila sa jesam ali sam se jako prevarila...
> Oprostite znam da je ugodno čitati ljepše stvari ali ne mogu lagati  a i neće svi naletjeti na evu ekipu iz snova .


Maricaa, ne znam da li si se do sada pismeno žalila nekome zbog tretmana u bolnici. Ako nisi bilo bi dobro da svoje iskustvo napišeš i pošalješ na Povjerenstvo pacijenata grad Zagreba. Oni bi mogli tražiti pismeno očitovanje osoblja bolnice ako smatraju da su ti prekršena prva. Moraš im napisati potpisani dopis, ali oni mogu zadražti tvoje podatke za sebe (bez da ih spominju kada traže očitovanje bolnice).
Povjerenstvo   prati povrede pojedinačnih prava pacijenata, obavještava javnost o  povredama  prava pacijenata u cilju ostvarivanja i promicanja prava  pacijenata. Ukoliko je  došlo do povrede Zakona o zaštiti prava  pacijenata, građani pismenu predstavku  mogu uputiti na adresu Gradskog  ureda za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i  branitelje, Trg Stjepana  Radića 1.

----------


## naniluc

Vidim da je spomenuta epiduralna, a prijateljica ima želju da je primi, pa pitam: da li se plaća, treba li unaprijed dogovoriti sa anesteziologom, ima li veze što joj je ovo treće dijete- može li je dobiti?

----------


## Maricaa

Pozdrav svima
Sirius hvala na korisnim informacijama, neke korake sam već poduzela .

----------


## bucka

jel tko u zadnje vrijeme rodio u petrovoj?
zanima me da li na kraju treba baš taj tečaj iz petrove da bi tata bio na porodu ili je dovoljan onaj iz dz-a?

----------


## thubbe

kao što je netko gore napisao, ako fino zamolite i objasnite da ste išli na tečaj negdje drugdje, neće vas odbiti. ja imam savršena iskustva s petrovom,tamo sam svoju curicu rodila krajem 2012.g. porodio me dr.Goluža, za kojeg mogu reći da je zakon!! Malo je reći da me oduševio,kao liječnik i kao osoba koja ima baš lijep odnos prema pacijenticama, a prije svega me je oduševio još u zadnjim danima trudnoće kad sam dolazila na ctg, slušala bih iz čekaonice kako tako fino razgovara i našali se sa svakom trudnicom koja je unutra na pregledu,i definitivno ima super realan stav glede svega. Ma možeš se s čovjekom i popričati! Nema okolišanja, učinit će sve što je moguće u svakoj situaciji,nije da blebeće u prazno i tuče doktorske floskule. I babica koja mi je bila na porodu je bila super. Sobe su super,3 kreveta,kupaonica,tv,sve čisto,ne mogu reći da je neuredno i da ne čiste,jer to isključivo ovisi koliko ste neuredne vi i vaše cimerice u sobi,ne prljaju wc čistačice, tako da mi je zaista glupo pisati da ribaju svako drugi ili treći dan, wc je prljav onoliko koliko ga vi isprljate. Bebe su popriličan dio dana s vama u sobi, osim kad su vizite jutri,pedijatrijski pregled i posjete popodne. Navecer ih odvedu oko 10ipol,vracaju ujutro oko 5ipol. Jedna stvar koja je meni bila naj naj u petrovoj je to sto u 5 ujutro puste glazbu i narodni radio tak da ti odmah skoci raspolozenje i fino se razbudis dok dođu bebioce. Meni je pasalo sto beba nije sa mnom noću,jer vam fakat treba odmor i san  ta prva 3 dana. sestre su mi bile dobre, jako potuču dojenje, mozes ih dozvati na zvono za svaku sitnicu,i ja sam ih cesto zvala jer nikako na lijevu dojku nisam znala staviti bebu,i tako iz dana u dan po 5 puta ih zovem zbog iste stvari,i bile su ok! 
P.s. ja isto tako mislim da bebi nece nista biti ako nije presvucena od kakice isti tren,pa to je rodiliste sa 50 beba,bar kad sam ja bila,tako da za predsjednicki tretman rađajte privatno. Eto,ja sam napisala svoje iskustvo i mišljenje

----------


## Kloto

Nemam dobro iskustvo s Petrovom. Imala sam rizičnu trudnoću radi mioma, došla u Petrovu i tamo su mi rekli da će čekati do 36. tjedna i onda me staviti na carski.

Nikako mi se to nije svidjelo, jer sam prije toga dosta čitala o svojoj dijagnozi pa sam znala da je prirodan porod moguć i da miom nije nikakva kontraindikacija, usprkos svojoj veličini.

Na kraju sam rodila u Vinogradskoj prirodno, s navršenim 41. tjednom, bez ijednog šava. Nekako sam se osjećala da me tamo percipiraju kao osobu.
U Petrovoj suprotno, kao da si neki broj. Nitko te za ništa ne pita niti ti se nudi bilo kakva mogućnost izbora.

----------


## ksena28

kakvo je stanje sa sanitarijama na caricama u petrovoj?

pakiram torbu i stvarno mi je glupo nositi japanke za tuširanje, zadnji put je bilo fakat čisto...

i da, zadnji put sam zarondala na intenzivnoj gore 2 dana jer u donjoj sobi nije bilo kreveta, što da nosim uopće?

hvala

----------


## linalena

Ja neću puno o porodu u Petrovoj jer je to tako nepredviđeno došlo i brzo završilo a s obzirom an sve sam čin poroda mi je najmanje važan, glavno da je lavić stabilno i da se zajedno borimo evo već skoro pa 2 tjedna. Rodila sam hitnim carskim, dakle bez nekakve posebne pripreme, samo su me zbrijali (klistirali ne), nafilali antibioticima i uspavali da se nisam ni snašla. Odmah po buđenju su pustili muža k meni, što mi je bilo predivno jer mi je rekao da je maleni živ. Sjećam se da sam onda još dugo buncala igdje mi je sin i kako bi tko prošao podizala ruke da me primijet al me nitko nije doživljavao. Na intenzivnoj sam bila jako kratko i onda na postintenzivnoj , tamo sam plakala valjda non stop i sestre su me izbezumljivale stalnim pitanjima zašto plačem. Tako se osjećate da kada vam svi govore samo pozitivno samo vam je još gore. Tamo sam bila 3 dana a onda još 3 u sobi sa 2 mame i 2 bebe iako je doktor bio rekao da me prebace u dvokrevetnu gdje je isto mama s bebom u inkubatoru, ali očito su sestre imale svoj deal. Plakanje se nastavilo, ali pračeno zvukom ručne izdajalice pa sam se ipak svakim izdajanjem osjećala sve bolje i bolje. Nakon 7 dana od rođenja laveka su me prebacili na odjel ginekoligje gjde su mamae dojilje i sada je puo bolje.

VIJEST: u utorak dolazi UNICEF i kontrolu standarda dojenja !! Navodno će izabrati 35 mama i s njima gledati kako se postupa u vezi dojenja

i oprostite zbog duljine, zapravo sam samo htjela napisati ovu vijest a onda su prsti krenuli

----------


## ksena28

E nek dolazi i nek onoj plavoj babi na caricama da novčanu kaznu za krive savjete

----------


## ellica

Petrova nikako nije bila moj izbor za ovaj porod,no kako sam zbog curece plodne vode zavrsila na njihovoj hitnoj,predradaoni i poslije na patologiji 1 ,oni me sada kontroliraju do kraja,pa mi je nekako logicno tamo i roditi.
Mislim da je najveci minus ove bolnice velika guzva.
Onu noc koju sam prelezala u predradaoni zene su se izmjenjivale kao na traci,pa se pitam sto uopce mozete ocekivati u takvoj situaciji????
Cujem da cesto nema ni mjesta na samom odjelu,pa vas smjeste na druge odjele,onda ni bebica nije s vama.Nekako mi se ne cine kao babyfriendly bolnica.

----------


## linalena

evo ja sam i još 3 mame dojilje smještena na ginekologiji , u sobama do su žene s raznoraznim ginekološko-urološkim zahvatima, stalno se starije tete prešetavaju sa kateterima i to se osjeti
dok nije došla 4 cimerica na 4.krevetu su svako malo dopelali novu babinjaču jer da na odjelu nema mjesta, ali ni jedna nije ostala dulje od jednog dana a nekako mi se čini da im to ni nije smetalo, ja odgledale 2 takve i samo su spavale. 
Nama je grozno jer smo 4 ženske koje se bude u isto vrijeme za izdajanje i ajde ti sada zbavi sve kaj se jelte zbavlja ujutro s jednom kupaonom (tuš+lavabo) i jednim wc (wc+lavabo) i cimericom koja je ujutro po sat vreman pod tušem jer se masira prije izdajanje. Onda nas stalno nateravaju da brzo pojedemo jer moraju odnjei tacne ili jedemo hladno jer smo svaka 3 sata na izdajnanju ili u posjetu bebaču. Soba je stara, kroz prozor puše, nemamo TV, no priključak za internet, o čajnoj kuhinji sanjam

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mene toliko ne brine smještaj koliko odnos osoblja prema mamama i bebama....
Iako bi se trebalo obratiti pažnju i na smještaj....

----------


## ellica

Smjestaj je u drugim bolnicama jos gori.....
A odnos,nisam jos bila ne znam sto bih rekla,osim da mi se cini kronican nedostatak osoblja......i puno previse zena.

----------


## linalena

ja govorim o duljem borovaku, o boravku za vrijeme održavanja trudnoće ili dok ti je beba u inkubatoru...tu se radi o višemjesečnom boravku. Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto babinjače imaju televizore, da li ih stignu gledati?  A valjda će se jednom i ove sobe urediti

----------


## ellica

Ma da sta su i na babinjacama tv-i?Svasta.....Pt1je super sredena osobito za visemjesecni boravak,ostalo osim predradaone nisam vidjela.....

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pa sobe za babinjače stvarno ne trebaju tv... svašta....sve se izdrži par dana, ali kad čujem o lošim uvjetima u sobama gdje mame dulje borave, stvarno katastrofa i sramota....

----------


## Shanti

> Pa sobe za babinjače stvarno ne trebaju tv... svašta....sve se izdrži par dana, ali kad čujem o lošim uvjetima u sobama gdje mame dulje borave, stvarno katastrofa i sramota....


Slažem se. 
Mame dojilje/izdajalice su i prije dvije godine, kad sam ja boravila tamo, imale gotovo najlošiji smještaj. Tada su boravile u sobi na CEF-u u koju je, očito silom prilika, bilo stavljeno kreveta koliko god je soba mogla podnijeti (kako bi se mamama omogućio smještaj, što je za pohvalu), ali u odnosu na ostale odjele u Petrovoj, tu su uvjeti bili najlošiji. U odnosu na CEF, PT1 je djelovao luksuzno, a babinjače, na 2. katu, kao svemirski brod. Dvokrevetna soba, prostrana i svijetla, tada sav posve nov namještaj, velik  frižider i lijepa kupaonica, i da, velika plazma na zidu prema kojoj su bila okrenuta oba kreveta sa svim mogućim funkcijama podizanja i podešavanja (funkcionirajućim). U hodniku sa zvučnika diskretna glazba s radija, slike na zidovima, u sobama tišina, ništa se ne čuje s hodnika... kad sam stigla na babinjače, napredujući u ta četiri mjeseca od prizemlja, preko 1. kata (intenzivna -> postintenzivna -> carice), imala sam osjećaj ne samo da nisam više u istoj bolnici, nego gotovo kao da više i nisam u bolnici. 
Nije fer da mame koje dugo borave u bolnici jer su im bebice na intenzivnoj nemaju bolje opremljene i ugodnije sobe, i uvažavajući to da vjerojatno u bolnici trenutno nema boljeg rješenja, ipak se nadam da će i soba/sobe za njih doći uskoro na red.

Svim mamama izdajalicama/dojiljama i njihovim bebicama veliko  :Heart:

----------


## superx

Bila sam na CEFu neko vrijeme i dospjela sam u apartman,ne znam zašto i imala sam i tv i frižider ali krevet nikada neću zaboraviti , to je bilo toliko strašno da sam ja jednu noć plačući otišla do sestre i molila drugi, imao je metalnu šipku na sredini koja na zom mjestu nije imala komad madraca, to me lupalo u bedro,a ja trudna 40 tj sa svom težinom, jaaaao......

----------


## floridita

> Bila sam na CEFu neko vrijeme i dospjela sam u apartman,ne znam zašto i imala sam i tv i frižider ali krevet nikada neću zaboraviti , to je bilo toliko strašno da sam ja jednu noć plačući otišla do sestre i molila drugi, imao je metalnu šipku na sredini koja na zom mjestu nije imala komad madraca, to me lupalo u bedro,a ja trudna 40 tj sa svom težinom, jaaaao......


hahahaha, taj krevet sam na CEFi i ja imala i uspjela sam na jedvite jade izdrzat na njemu 3 dana i to samo zato sto sam bila prisiljena jer je odjel bio prenakrcan babinjacama i nije bilo slobodnog kreveta koji bi mi dali... koooomaaaa

----------


## AndrejaMa

Dakle, ako sam dobro pohvatala, z abebe ne treba ništa nositi u bolnicu? Pelene, maramice, kremica?
Samo robicu za izlazak? Ili tada treba donjeti pelene?
Da li MM može biti cijelo vrijeme sa mnom ili ga eventualno puste pri samom izgonu?
Spavaćica pri porodu bolnička ili moja?
A poslije na odjelu?

Prije sam rađala u drugim bolnicama (Merkur, Varaždin) pa sam se sad sva nešto zabrinula da na znam što da spremim u torbu...
Još ako ima neko iskustavo sa blizanačkim porodom.....( za sada se nadam prirodnom, ali tko zna?).....

----------


## bucka

rodila sam prije 1,5 god u petrovoj, ali sad me zanimaju friska iskustva zbog moje sestre koja treba uskoro roditi tamo
da li su bebe zaista od 0-24 h sa mamom?
da li su po noći non stop upaljena neonska svjetla po sobama babinjača (kako sam načula)?
hvala

----------


## AndrejaMa

Da. Svjetla su stalno upaljena. ..
Bebe nisu bas stalno s mamama. .. odnose ih na prematanje, kupanje ili ne znam što tri puta dnevno.

----------


## bucka

puno hvala na info

----------


## clover

Svijetla iznad kreveta su upaljena? uh..znam da su sada bebe stalno sa mamama, zar ih mame ne presvlace? Meni je ipak bilo draze kad su ih po noci uzimali u sobicu, za to vrijeme sam masirala izdjala ma sve da uspijem dojiti, da je mica bila stalno sa mnom to nikako ne bi uspjela i jos bi dobila 40 temperaturu, a i tesko mi je bilo ustajat (carski sam imala)..

----------


## bella77

Od kojeg tjedna se ide u trudnicku ambulantu i kako cesto narucuju? Ja sam sad 32 tjedna i uopce mi se ne da tamo ici...

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Znam neke koje su išle cijelu trudnoću. Sama sam par puta pohodila njihovu trudničku ambulantu - zbog neke papirologije, ne zbog pregleda i još imam traume od tog iskustva. Što da kažem - mašinerija. Sve je nekako kao na traci. Trudnice ulaze i izlaze, i po nekoliko ih bude istovremeno unutra, poneka povede i muža, vrata se stalno otvaraju i zatvaraju, ako sjediš ispred kabina, svaki put kad se vrata otvore imaš pogled na razgolićene trbuhe i raširene noge, a vidjela sam i to da masa žena u svemu tome ne vidi ništa sporno, štoviše, mnoge su se kroz prostorije ambulante prešetavale gologuze u majičicama do pupka. Nije da sam uživala u takvim prizorima, ali valjda 100 ljudi - 100 ćudi. Meni takav nedostatak privatnosti smeta. Mnogima očito ne.

----------


## bella77

Hvala Pandora. Bas zbog tih stvari mi se niti ne da tamo ici... da ne govorim od cekanju od 3 ili 4 sata. U prosloj trudnoci sam isla kod svoje privatne gin skroz do kraja - 40tj. Probati cu i ovaj put tako dogovoriti.

----------


## Mia and me

obje trudnoće vodila samo kod privatnog gin. sve do 37 tj. kad me uputio na Petrovu. Srećom tamo poznajem nekoliko dr tak da nisam imala loših iskustava s čekanjem i sl.

----------


## bella77

Imam još par pitanja za one koji su nedavno rodili u Petrovoj:
1. kolika je vjerojatnost da se dobile apartman? Jel gužva za njega?
2. namjeravam doći s planom poroda (prvi put nisam, ali je ispalo kao da jesam), jel netko ima iskustva i kako reagiraju? Tražim samo dvije-tri stvari da se poštuju, ne cijelu čitabu. 

btw. dogovorila sam da ću ići kod privatnog gina do 40tj., a tek onda ako ne krene, u Pertovu TA.

----------


## gianna87

Rodila sam prije godinu dana pa sad ne znam da li se išta promjenilo, ali evo kako je bilo tada.
Apartman sam tražila treći dan boravka i dobila ga bez problema, plaća se 850 kn po danu, može cijelo vrijeme netko biti sa tobom. Kad sam ga tražila rekli su mi da moraju provjeriti da li je slobodan, ali imaju ih tri tako da je jako mala vjerojatnost da ga nećeš dobiti.
Šta se tiče plana poroda mislim da to ovisi o tome na koga naletiš, dal im je ludnica i kako teče sam porod (ako vide da bi se moglo odužiti napraviti će neku intervenciju).

----------


## bella77

Hvala gianna, to sto si napisala mi je ohrabrujuce.  :Smile:

----------


## gianna87

Ja sam samim porodom prezadovoljna, svi su bili dobri prema meni iako nisam ništa tražila osim epiduralne i dobila sam je bez problema. Istina, nisu mi sad baš objašnjavali neke postupke i pitali me da li ih želim, ali meni nije bilo ni važno, nekako sam se prepustila u njihove ruke, bilo mi je bitno da je muž sa mnom i to je to.
E, sad odjel babinjača je druga stvar.... Ti si drugorotka pa vjerojatno nećeš imati neke početničke probleme a ako i hoćeš znati ćeš se nositi sa njima, ali mene je to neznanje dotuklo a pomoći nigdje. Ali oni su uveli rooming- in tjedan dana prije nego što sam rodila pa vjerujem da je i njima trebalo vremena da se snađu.

----------


## bella77

I meni je na porodu bilo super. Isto epiduralna, nisu rezali. Ma odlicno.
Rooming in su imali i 2011, samo su odnosili bebe preko noci. Ja sam tad trazila da mi ga zadnju noc ostave i nije bilo problema.
 Meni je i na babinjacama bilo ok (prosla njihov tecaj i Rodinu skolu dojenja, s sve ostalo kao u hotelu). Istina da pomoci od osoblja nema, ali nisu mi ni trebali nesto posebno. 
Ovaj put bih samo malo vise mira, sjecam se da su cimerice non-stop gledale sapunice na tvu, stvarno niti 10 minuta tisine. Cesto do ponoci. Zato bih apartman, a i da mi dijete moze doci u posjetu.

----------


## svrcolina

> Ja sam samim porodom prezadovoljna, svi su bili dobri prema meni iako nisam ništa tražila osim epiduralne i dobila sam je bez problema. Istina, nisu mi sad baš objašnjavali neke postupke i pitali me da li ih želim, ali meni nije bilo ni važno, nekako sam se prepustila u njihove ruke, bilo mi je bitno da je muž sa mnom i to je to.
> E, sad odjel babinjača je druga stvar.... Ti si drugorotka pa vjerojatno nećeš imati neke početničke probleme a ako i hoćeš znati ćeš se nositi sa njima, ali mene je to neznanje dotuklo a pomoći nigdje. Ali oni su uveli rooming- in tjedan dana prije nego što sam rodila pa vjerujem da je i njima trebalo vremena da se snađu.


kako izgleda rooming-in u petrovoj? da li su bebe stalno sa mamama ili ih odvedu tijekom noći? ja sam rodila dva put u petrovoj i sve je bilo okej, tada nije bilo rooming-ina ali nisam sigurna da baš to i želim :Grin:

----------


## bella77

Bebe su s mamom i po noci. Odnesu ih samo ujutro na pregled pedijatru i navecer na kupanje.

----------


## Lampyris

Prate me u trudničkoj ambulanti u Petrovoj od samog početka trudnoće zbog ciste na jajniku. Bila sam do sada četiri puta na pregledu i svaki put me pregleda drugi doktor/ica. Kad vidim koliko žena dolazi tamo na kontrole i kad čujem priče o raznoraznim komplikacijama koje imaju uopće mi ne smeta što se kod doktora zadržim manje od pet minuta. Bolje tako... neka im ostane više vremena za žene s kojima doista trebaju više komunicirati.  :Smile:  Sve što me zanima (uglavnom su to sitne boljke poput mučnina i slično  :Smile:  ) pitam doktoricu koja mi privatno vodi trudnoću. 

Što se tiče liječnika i sestara... do sada su svi bili izuzetno ljubazni. Nadam se da će tako i ostati do kraja.  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Uskoro cu krenut u kontrole u Petrovu, s 36tt. Ne trebam se naruciti? I tamo se stvarno ceka satima i satima? Kad mi je onda najbolje doci?

----------


## bijeli ljiljan

Ja sam isla srijedom kod doktora Blajica. Ako prije nisam morala na uzv, dosla bih oko 8 i bila gotova do 11h. Al u principu kod njega ide dosta brzo.

----------


## Sadie

Hvala. U meduvremenu sam saznala da se trebam naruciti. Mozda potrefim njega.

----------


## Sadie

Naručena sam kod Starčevića. Čitala sam nešto po internetu da je on dobar.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Mene vodio Starčević, na kraju bio i na porodu!! Meni je bio super! Samo moraš pitati ako te nešto zanima, jer oni sami po sebi slabo pričaju... ja ih s jedne strane razumijem, ambulanta je krcata!!!

----------


## Sadie

Super, baš mi je drago da sam nabasala na dobroga.  :Klap:  Onda ću se i dalje naručivati kod njega. Uvijek pitam kad me nešto zanima bez ustručavanja, a to je na svakom pregledu.  :Grin: 
Naručena sam u 11, neću doći ranije, pa mi valjda neće trebati šator i logorska vatrica.

----------


## AndrejaMa

obavezno vode i nešto za pojesti i nešto za čiitati... zna se odužiti...

----------


## Sadie

Polako se spremam za bolnicu. Zanima me u čemu žene rađaju - treba li i za porod imati svoju spavaćicu ili se dobije njihova. Imam 3 komada za boravak u bolnici, al me zanima baš za sami porod.

----------


## bella77

Trebas svoju spavacicu

----------


## Sadie

Fala. Uzet cu onda neku koju ne volim.

----------


## bella77

A meni je bas ta spavacica u kojoj sam rodila posebna. I bas sam opet nju obukla kad sam drugo radjala.
Ako mislis da se isprlja ili nesto, uopce ne. Vise su mi se isprljale ove koje sam imala poslije u sobi - sto od mlijeka, krvi i lanolina.

----------


## Zeljka33

eto i ja sam u istoj rodila i drugi put u petrovoj i uredno se oprala uz malo vanisha....a za kasnije ja sam svaki dan u rodilistu mijenjala spavacice a kako sam bila oba puta tjedan dana i vise nakon par dana sam uredno pidjame oblacila

----------


## Sadie

Spremila sam onda spacicu koju inace nosim.
Bila sam na pregledu. Cekala od 11 do 14, bila unutra 3 min. Dr. mutav da je to bezobrazno. Rekao mi doslovno 1 recenicu i da se obucem. Pitanja su mi postavljale sestra i neka mlada dr.za racunalom. Kad na kontrolu, nista, ko da se mene taj pregled ne tice. Al mi pise na papiru da sam dobila sve upute. Kao da sam junica koja se dosla otelit. Ne ocekujem da dr.gradi neki posebni odnos s mnom, al moze bar rec da je sve u redu i da dodem za 3 tjedna. Znam da mu je naporno raditi (drugima valjda nije), al ja sam s 35tt cekala 3h, pa me trtica cijeli dan boljela da sam sepala. Vise ne prilazim Starcevicu. 
Frendici je super Herman, pa idem drugi put njemu.

----------


## bella77

Ja nisam nikad isla tamo u trudnicku ambulantu. Do zadnjeg dana me pratila moja ginicka. Bas zbog toga svega.

----------


## Sadie

Sad znam za drugi put. Nemam tamo sto raditi u 35tt. Nisu mi nis radili sto mi ginicka ne radi, osim mjerenja trbuha metrom i imala sam priliku hodati po cekaonici s popisanom trakicom (kod moje ginicke postoji poseban wc za to).

----------


## giussepe

Ne znam kako je drugdje, ali kako su sad djeca s mamama u Petrovoj, cijelu noc moraju biti upaljena svjetla u sobi. 
Upravo sam imala konflikt sa sestrom oko toga jer po njoj svjetlo iz kupaone nije dovoljno nego nam je upalila rasvjetu ko da je pol bijela dana. Pa se eto pripremite i na to.

----------


## giussepe

Vecina sestara za djecu na babinjacama je i dalje za raditi u logoru, a ne s djecom i majkama koje su netom rodile. Dno dna. Oboruzajte se zivcima.

----------


## bella77

Kad izadje van, vi ugasite. Jasno da je njoj mracno jer udje iz osvjetljenog hodnika. Ali vama u sobi je ok jer su vam se oci privikle na tamnije.
Meni su dali samo svjetlo u wcu, ali ja sam bila u apartmanu pa se valjda nisu htjele raspravljati... nikad ne znas cija je zena u apartmanu  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

ja sam isto u apartmanu drzala  samo svijetlo u wc i mislim da mi je saamo jednom jedna sestra upalila svijetlo povise glave ali sam ugasila cim je izisla

----------


## Sadie

Meni je vec u torbi maska za oci, bas iz ovih razloga. I cepici za usi, tak da ne cujem hrkanje, al cujem bebu kad place (oni spuzvasti za 5 kn ipak propustaju zvuk, samo tise).

----------


## ellica

> Meni je vec u torbi maska za oci, bas iz ovih razloga. I cepici za usi, tak da ne cujem hrkanje, al cujem bebu kad place (oni spuzvasti za 5 kn ipak propustaju zvuk, samo tise).


Mi smo redovne ugasile ta svjetla iznad u sobi :Grin: 
U trudnicku nisam isla uopce nijednom.
Sestre kako koja,meni je bilo ok.

----------


## Sadie

Meni je bitno da su sestre s bebama dobre, ja cu vec izac s njima na kraj.

----------


## giussepe

Ma meni kao drugorotkinji je s njima lako bilo izac na kraj. Nisam.ih ni dozivljavala ni zvala.
Ima ih i ok i onih manje ok i onih koje ne znam sta rade kao sestre s djecom koliko su hladne.

Tesko je kad si prvorotka i pogotovo je izuzetno tesko ako imas problema s dojenjem. 
Meni je s prvim bilo jako tesko, bila sam prepustena sama sebi i snadji se sine. Sad sam opet cula izjavu jedne ne dajte mu da doji dulje od 20-30 min i smrzla se. 
Izuzetno su bitna ta prva tri dana i ako izostane podrska puno toga moze krenuti kako ne bi trebalo.

----------


## Sadie

To sam vec negdje procitala, da ne daju dojit duze od 20 min. Koja im je to fora - glumit gestapo i dezinformirati zene koje ce im fakat povjerovat. 
Nesto osnovno znam o dojenju. Nisam isla u dubinu s mogucim problemima da me to ne zbedira i obeshrabri. Ak bude frka, imam internet na mobu.  :Grin:

----------


## *Butterfly*

Ima netko da je friško rodio u Petrovoj?  :Smile:  Kakve su sobe, koliko je žena u sobi, jesu wc-i uz svaku sobu ili za cijeli kat i to? I koliko košta apartman po danu te dali se treba rezervirati unaprijed i koliko?? 

Sve informacije su dobrodošle, ja sam prvorotka i stvarno nisam upućena kako to ide u rodilištima :/

----------


## Sadie

2-4 kreveta po sobi, svaka soba ima kupaonicu, plazmu i frižider. Apartman je 850 kn/dan.
Sutra idem u Petrovu pa ti mogu nešto možda više reći (ak me ne vrate doma), al ja idem na čuvanje, ne među babinjače.

----------


## Zeljka33

apartman ne mozeš rezervirati ako neznas tocno kad ces roditi
ja sam oba puta na samom porodu trazila apartman i onda bi mi ga rezervirali

----------


## mare41

Ja bila na drugom katu nakon intezivne, tamo su svi apartmani s dva, tri kreveta, ne placaju se

----------


## Sadie

Mislim da butterfly misli na onaj fensi apartman, jednokrevetni gdje joj može neko doći.

----------


## bella77

Apartman se ne rezervira, nego kad rodis, trazis da vide jel ima mjesta. Mislim da nije guzva, kad sam ja bila, sva tri su bila slobodna.

----------


## *Butterfly*

Hvala puno na odgovorima, znaci apartman trazim na licu mjesta  :Smile: . A u njemu sam sama i dali mi moze onda doci tko i kad zeli i ostati koliko zeli?

----------


## Zeljka33

moze ti dolaziti bilo tko i bilo kad

----------


## svrcolina

Cure, zanima me koje ste imale epiziotomiju da li su Vam se konci brzo resorbirali ili je bilo problema. Naime, priča mi prijateljica koja je rodila prije dva mjeseca da su konci debeli i teško  se resorbiraju. Zanimaju me Vaša iskustva? Meni je ovo treća trudnoća, u obadva slučaja sam imala epiziotomiju i bila puno rezana, te tek nakon mjesec dana došla k sebi. Iskreno me toga poprilično strah.

----------


## Sadie

Rodila sam prije mjesec dana pa evo mog iskustva s Petrovom. 

Bila sam 10 dana na *PT1* (Patologija trudnoće). Bila sam na promatranju do termina jer mi se trudnoća službeno vodila kao visokorizična (al je bila školski uredna). Sestre i dr-i su bili dobri i ljubazni, nisam morala mirovati, samo sam radila CTG svako jutro, 2 vizite i pila duphiće tak da sam mogla landrati oko bolnice i ići na "dohranu" jer je bolnička hrana oskudna (al je bila fina). Imale smo TV (koji srećom nije radio pa me cimerice nisu zlostavljale serijama, hihi) i frižider. Cimerice su sve bile super. Posjete nisu bile ograničene tak da nam je mogao dolaziti tko je htio i kad je htio (jer nismo imale bebe i bile smo tamo neke kraće, al neke i po par mjeseci), jedino nije smjela biti promenada u sobi.

Na odjelu gdje su *carice* (tak su nam tepali) sestre su ljubazne da bih im spomenik digla. Mijenjale su nam uloške prva 24 sata, istuširale nas, dojurile s pikicom analgetika čim je trebalo. 2,5 dana se bude na intenzivnoj (soba od oko 7 kreveta i sestrom koja sjedi iza stakla i sve nas ima na oku) i dovode bebe na pola sata (na papicu) svaka oko 3 sata, osim po noći. Onda se seli u "običnu" sobu (2-4 kreveta, bez frižidera i TV-a) i tu se bude do otpuštanja. Imale smo sestre za nas i sestre za bebe. Tu se fakat prođe edukacija oko dojenja i svih poteškoća s kojima se može susrest tih 7 dana (tj. 6 dana, al se dan operacije računa kao nulti). Imam dojam da sestre za bebe kuže kakva je koja beba, da ih upoznaju. Bebe se premataju svaka 3 sata, a ak treba češće može mama sama. Moju malu su čak vagali prije i poslije dojenja da se vidi koliko pojede. Nema šanse za to na babinjačama. Nije nas puno bilo jer je i odjel mali, ali je zato samo 1 sestra za bebe u smjeni. Na viziti sam rekla da me rana boli više neg je normalno, vadili su mi krv, i 3h nakon vizite stigla je sestra s antibiotikom (imala sam upalu). Onda sam pak prijavila da mi se noge nisu oporavile od anestezije i za 2h se pojavila anesteziologica. Operirao me dr. Blaić, obišao jutro nakon operacije i kad je čuo za upalu i za noge. A nikad prije vidla čovjeka. Tu sam bila 10 dana jer sam ostala duže zbog bebe.
Više o carskom ću napisati o toj temi.

Nakon toga sam prešla na *babinjače* (tj žene koje su rodile vaginalno) jer je trebao krevet. Do tog trenutka nisam imala pojma otkud negativne priče o Petrovoj, Nisam imala puno kontakta tamo sa sestrama jer nisam imala nikakvu terapiju, samo sam gledala na sat kada idem hraniti bebu. To je najljepše uređen odjel - 2 TV-a i 2 frižidera, tuš kabina i sl. Al sestre su tak-tak. Na caricama su operirane žene pa su nas sestre bedinale. Ovdje stvari funkcioniraju po prinicu - gurni cicu bebi u usta, nahrani ju i odi doma za 3 dana, a do tad nas pusti na miru. Kužim da sestre tamo imaju puno beba, al je i njih više. Čula sam od nekih cura s tog odjela da su im sestre govorile da se ne smiju masirati i izdajati ak žele imati mlijeka. Nemrem vjerovati, nisam ih osobno čula pa može biti da je to bio nesporazum. Tu sam bila 2 dana, pa su me preselili na ginekologiju, al nema veze s porođajem pa neću o tome. Ni o Klaićevoj.

Beba je bila 2 tjedna na postintenzivnoj, na promatranju. Tamo su sestre jako ljubazne i dobre prema bebama. Ne mogu reagirati na svaki plač, al im pričaju dok ih hrane, kad zaplaču daju dudu il ih uzmu i malo nose.

----------


## izluđena

Sadie hvala ti na ovako opsirnom postu :Smile:

----------


## clover

Sadie, a kako je sa posjetama? znam da tata može doći, ali ja bi rado vidjela i svoju stariju curicu (vjerojatno moram izaci a ne znam da li smijem)...

----------


## Sadie

Mislis na babinjace? Ak ces izac iz sobe il s odjela, sestre ti trebaju uzeti bebu da ju pripaze, a one to ne vole, odnosno naprave prek volje. Al kaj te briga, nek pripaze bebu.

----------


## Sadie

Na carskom je super. Posjete ti isto dodu u sobu i tata moze biti s tobom i bebom. Ak ti dode netko drugi, vratis bebu sestrama i posjete dodu u sobu di su bebe da im sestre pokazu tvoju bebu. Naravno da mozes prwkrsit to pravilo i dat svakome da ti slini oko bebe il jednostavno vratis bebu da proseces po hodniku i vidis svpje starije dijete il odspavas.

----------


## clover

Hvala  :Smile:  Sad si me razveselila  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

cure molila bih vas info o doktoru Veček ako imate...poz. ili neg. jer je većini nepoznat mislim bila sam kod njega na pregledu i sad bi trebala i dalje ići u petovu na kontrole pa sam mislila ako je ok da se tražim baš kod njega da mi vodi trudnoću...

----------


## abica_29

Kazu da je on tamo najbolji uzv dijagnosticar od svih. Mozda djeluje smotano i zbunjeno, ali daje dobre procjene. Ima neka caka, ako se za vrijeme uzv-a primi za bradu, znaci da nesto ne valja. Ja sam isprobala, stvarno je bilo tako. Inače radi na odjelu PT2, pa tamo bas i nema pravo glasa u odnosu na šeficu.

----------


## mona22

> Kazu da je on tamo najbolji uzv dijagnosticar od svih. Mozda djeluje smotano i zbunjeno, ali daje dobre procjene. Ima neka caka, ako se za vrijeme uzv-a primi za bradu, znaci da nesto ne valja. Ja sam isprobala, stvarno je bilo tako. Inače radi na odjelu PT2, pa tamo bas i nema pravo glasa u odnosu na šeficu.


Hvala draga ..

----------


## ellica

Ja sam ga imala priliku upoznati samo na pt2 i stvarno je smotan.Mene je gledao osim sefice i Goluza i 1.dan u predradaoni Zlopasa.Moram priznati da je on ostavio najbolji dojam na mene.Njima je tamo svima problem manjak komunikacije  :Sad: .Ja osobno ne bi vodila trudnocu tamo osim ako nr postoji razlog zbog kojeg moras  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

Meni je Zlopaša bio 2 put u viziti. Sve smo zinule jer je svakoj detaljno čitao liste, što je inače rijetkost. Čula sam da je dobar.

----------


## giussepe

Meni je Zlopasa vodio obje trudnoce. Savrsen je. 
Jako je brizan.

----------


## Sadie

Frendici je Goluza bio super.

1. put sam u TA bila kod Starcevica. Tolko je mutav da je to bezobrazno. Iduci put sam ciljala Hermana jer sam cula da je super, al ga mijenjao Blajic. Poslao me u pt1 cekat termin i porodio me na cr. Bas mi je super. Iduci put cu vjerojatno ici opet njemu.

----------


## abica_29

MIslim da je Blajić doktor s iskustvom i da je vrlo miran i staložen i razuman. S obzirom da sam na odjelu vidjela puno doktora u viziti, nije mi jasno da vecina ne zna niti pozdraviti kada uđe u prostoriju. Bila sam na babinjačama kada je Blajić vodio nekog mladog doktora sa sobom u vizitu, pa mu je rekao ajde sad pitaj pacijenticu kako je  :Smile:  Pred kraj trudnoće mi je jednom dosao Zlopaša u vizitu i na moje pitanje o leukocitima u urinu posprdno se nasmijao sa sestrom i rekao nećete umrijeti ne brinite. To me tako razočaralo (da nije bitno ne bi ni bila u bolnici)

----------


## Sadie

Ma Blajić je skroz skuliran i duhovit. Što se pozdravljanja tiče, mene su iznenadili na pt1 kad sam čekala prijem - kak su prolazili dr-i većina je mene i mm pozdravila.
U viziti su neki znali tek ući u sobu i veselo pitati jesmo li svi dobro. Rodila sam na cr tak da mi je tamo uvijek bio Đemliš. On šuti, al kad nešto kaže onda je to nešto pametno il duhovito. Frajer je mrak, vrhunski stručnjak, šef svih odjela. Na viziti sam rekla da me rana jako boli. Sestra pametno izjavila da kaj bih ja, operirana sam. On nije, već me pogledao, skužio da me fakat boli, dao vadit krv i dobila sam antibiotike. Kasnije mi je bio stalno Blajić u vizitama (ostala sam duže zbog bebice) i fino bi me probudio s hodnika, tak da se nisam sramotila i spavala tijekom vizite.

----------


## kudri

jel može neka friška iskustva s poroda, konkretno:
- drže li do "prirodnog poroda"
- daju li epiduralnu bez problema ili je teško dobiti?
- masiraju li međicu?
- mogu li očevi na porod i treba li potvrda?
- da li su bebe u sobama 24h ili ih odvezu noću?
- kakve su sobe?
- jesu li uveli loptu ili neke druge rekvizite za porod?

Rodila sam u Petrovoj 2009., pa me zanima da li se što promijenilo...

Hvala curke!!!

----------


## Sadie

Drze do vag.poroda. Ak fakat ne ide, tek onda ides na cr.
Trazi epiduralnu i dobit ces ju. 
Ocevi mogu biti na porodu, al ne znam kak je s potvrdom. Ja sam isla na tecaj u dz i dobila  i za muza iako on nije bio.
Beba je s tobom stalno. Prvu noc mozes trazit da ju uzmu ak ti tak pase. Kazes da ti je slabo.
Sobe su super, to je najnovije ureden odjel. Al trebas svoj wc papir. Imas frizider (cak 2).
Za ostalo ne znam.

----------


## bodo

Jedino na čemu sam ja u tjedan dana prakse (prije cca pola godine) imala zamjerku je to što su rodilje od trenutka ulaska u boks isključivo u krevetu-nema dizanja,
hodanja niti bilo što drugo.
Nadam se da se to promijenilo

----------


## kudri

Znači nemaju loptu i slične rekvizite? Šteta! Mislim da bi to trebala imati svaka bolnica, pogotovo jer ne košta puno!!
Znači primaju potvrde i s besplatnog tečaja u DZ?

----------


## kudri

E da,danas sam bila 1.puta u TA kod dr.Starčevića. Čini mi se ok. Pregled je bio ugodan i strpljivo je odgovarao na puno mojih pitanja. A ja stvarno volim pitati :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

Ma da? Meni je on bio koma. 3 put sam rekla u kojem sam tt, pa me svejedno pitao, pregledao i suti ko mutav. Nit je li sve ok, trebam li opet doc, da li da rodim jednog dana ... nis. Blajic mi je bio super, on me vodio i porodio (bio je dogovoreni cr). Al isto tako, nekima on nije sjeo.

----------


## kudri

Nedavno sam razgovatala sa jednom mladom sestrom iz Petrove koja je nedavno stazirala i u rodilistu. Ona kaze da se ne inzistira na potvrdi za oceve,da su bebe stalno s mamama,osim ako je bio CR,da je nakon poroda skin to skin sat vremena i sl. Jel to stvarno sve tako??

----------


## Ribica 1

Za tečaj mi je dr u Petrovoj rekla da ne treba potvrda već će ga nekako "ubacit" u rađaonu, a za ostalo ti ne znam. Ja sam odustala od Petrove pa sam morala na tečaj jer ga moja bolnica traži.

----------


## ellica

Beba mi ne stavljena na prsa odmah.Kratko.Onda su je vagnuli,zamotali i vratili i bile smo 2h svi troje skupa  :Smile: .Potvrdu nisu trazili(mi smo imali).Onda su inzistirali na njoj ali ocito ovisi na koga naletis  :Wink: .Ja se nebi uzdala u to netko ce ga ubaciti.Ima tecajeva koji traju 2 dana .Odes i miran si  :Wink:

----------


## Sadie

To su tečajevi u domovima zdravlja. Besplatni, 2 dana po nekoliko sati i potvrda se prizna i u bolnici. Tak su meni rekli. Bila sam sama, al je patronažna rekla da na potvrdu (kartončić) dopišemo i muževo ime, ak hoćemo.

----------


## micamaca30

Pozdrav svima!!
Evo i moje price iz petrove bolnice...
Posto se godinama borimo s neplodnoscu konacno sam ostala trudna drugi put (ivf,icsi,tesa).
Trudnocu sam vodila privatno u Zg gdje smo isli i na postupak.Trudnoca je prolazila uredno bez ikakvih komplikacija osoblje poliklinike za svaku pohvalu  :Smile: 
Blizio se i kraj trudnoce i tako sam na preporuku svog dr.u 39 tt smjestena u bolnicu u petrovu.Odjel na kojem sam lezala katastrofa sestre kako koja al ok .Bila sam sama u sobi i to me ubijalo no prezivi se.Tamo na odjelu sam lezala 4 dana.Dosao je utorak i moj zakazani carski.U 12 sati su me pozvali u salu.Mjesaju se radost sreca a i strah.Konacno cu za nekojih sat dva vidit svoje malo cudo.
U pred sali mi stavljaju kanilu u ruku dogovaramo anesteziju i tada me uhvatio veliki strah...Atmosfera u sali mi se cini malo napeta jedna teta stalno prica nesto protiv mog doktora koji ce me poroditi...
I tako okupe se svi konacno i pocinju ja utonem u san.U 14:12 rodio se moj drugi musketir tezak 3500 g. i 50 dug
U intenzivnoj su sestre onako neka ljubazna neka ne al uglavnom ok.Odmah po dolasku u intenzivnu su mi donjeli djete i moram reci predivan osjecaj  :Smile: 
E sad kako se oporavljas od carskog tako si prepusten sam sebi.Drugi dan me stavljaju na odjel i djecja sestra dogura ona kolica s bebom misek cijeli dan ostaje samnom i cijelu noc.Odvezla ga je samo u 10 na kupanje.Ja drugi dan od carskog niti se mogu dignut s kreveta kako treba jos k tome dren imam moram nositi djete po sobi jel place i nemam mljeka a uporno me ciki sat vremena bez prestanka.Sestre djecje su katastrofa kada bi je molila da ga malo nadohrani ili samo da ga uzme da se odmorim izgovarala je kako cete kod kuce...
 Za svu tu zaslugu "dobrih" sestara sto nisu htjele pokazat i potrudit se oko nekih zena i mene same sam po bradavicama dobila rane  :Sad:  
Ne razumijem zasto im je tesko ako zamolim a i same znaju da zena drugi dan jos nema mljeka ostave djete mami na ciki sat vremena?!
Sada smo kod kuce i uzivamo  :Wink: 
Cijelo iskustvo iz petrove bolnice jadno.Razocarana sam od odjela pa do sestara...Zaboravi se sve to bitno da je nas veliki braco dobio malog bracu <3

----------


## Sadie

Mi kao da smo bile u različitim bolnicama.

Ne znam gdje si bila na čuvanju. Ja sam bila na PT1. Sve je bilo super, osim jedne sestre koja glumi strogoću, ali se korigira tak da se s njom na kraju lako izađe na kraj. Bila sam tamo 10 dana i bilo mi je super, još sam i hodala okolo jer nisam morala mirovati. Ja nisam bila solo u sobi. Al to ti je dvosjekli mač, jer ne znaš kakvu ćeš cimericu imati. Nas je bilo 4 i uglavnom su bile ok, al znalo nam se i "posrećiti". Jedina zamjerka je što me je boljelo uvođenje katetera. 

Meni je na carskom osoblje bilo baš veselo, što mi je puno značilo jer sam bila budna. Ovi tračevi koje si slušala krajnje su neprofesionalni, al takvo ponašanje ćeš naći svugdje. Njihovo mišljenje o tvom dr-u je samo to - njihovo mišljenje, ne znači da je on manje dobar zbog toga. Al on dobro napravi svoj posao, zaboli te za jezičine.
U intenzivnoj su mi sestre bile super, osim dvije - jedna je bila hladna i nezainteresirana, a druga baš nekak stroga i sva ozbiljna. Al korektno su obavljale svoj posao samo bez osmjeha i topline. Više mi je smetalo što su 2 ženske mljele po noći. Ova stroga me je digla i tuširala (mi sa spinalnom vegetiramo 24 h i onda se dižemo, vadimo kateter i idemo pod tuš). Žena je bila super. Bila je pažljiva i strpljiva, jedino što se je ozbiljna.  
Ne znam koliko je sestara za bebe, ja sam ih vidjela 5. Rade po jedna u smjeni na sve bebe. Za razliku od babinjača, ne premataju ih 3 put dnevno već svaka 3 sata. Ak se dijete pokaka između toga, možemo ga same premotati (ostave u sobi pelene i kremu). Moja mala se baš jako zbljuckala pa sam javila sestri. Žena je došla u sobu, presvukla benkicu, pokazala mi kak ju premotati, oprat guzu pod pipom, podić madrac doma... Sestre od beba i sestre za mame su nam pomagale s dojenjem, pokazale kak se masirati, koliko se izdajati... i stvarno sam imala osjećaj kao da sam prošla edukaciju o dojenju. Imala sam mlijeka na kapaljku (velebnih 5 ml) pa su ju poslije hranjenja vagale i nahranile bočicom. Sestra od beba je skužila da se nešto događa s mojom malom i rekla drugim sestrama da malo pripaze na nju (pa smo ostale duže rješavati to,al to je druga priča).
Kad sam prebačena na drugi odjel, u mom krevetu je bila žena s drenom jer im je intenzivna bila krcata i nisu imali kamo sa ženama. 
Bila sam u sobi 7 dana (nešto se zakompliciralo) i niti jednu noć niti jedna beba nije spavala s nama (moju su brzo uzeli). Nemam pojma zašto si ti onda morala imati svoju bebu sa sobom. Od 5 sestara da ju niti jedna nije htjela uzeti prek noći, to mi nije jasno.
Jedna od cimerica je komentirala da ne kuži kakve su to priče protiv Petrove, da su njoj svi super i da je oduševljena. Onda sam skužila da su to priče s babinjača. E, tam je već druga priča. Da sam tamo završila, plakala bih od jada skupa s djetetom. Ionak smo se mučile s dojenjem, a kamoli bez pomoći.
Promijenila bih samo jednu stvar - vadila bih dren s lokalnom anestezijom. Samo par uboda i ne vidiš zvijezde.

Kad se sjetim Petrove, sretna sam i tužna. Sretna zbog iščekivanje bebe i uživanja u zadnjim danima trudnoće, a nesretna jer sam bila u velikim bolovima i još gore, zakompliciralo se s bebom pa smo došle doma s 3,5 tjedna (rodilište i Klaićeva). Al sad je sve u redu i opet ću roditi na cr u Petrovoj i znam da ćemo biti u dobrim rukama.

----------


## micamaca30

Ja sam lezala 4 dana na cef-u ...
Lezala sam ja na tom odjelu prije 9 god kada sam rodila sina u 29 tt i sasvim drugacije je bilo.Tamo sam lezala svih 29 tt puni odjel je bio sestre pune paznje..intenzivna super sestre kako koja no njih i razumijem narade se one.No ne razumijem djecje sestre i opet kazem ja sam potrefila sestru koja mi je donjela djete ostavila ga cijelu noc i nije ga htjela nadohranit a vidjela je i molila sam je da je gladan i da me ciki non stop...
No vidla sam i to da cimerica isto nije imala mljeka uredno kad je pozvonila uzela joj je djete i jos joj je rekla ma nadohranit cu ga da vam bradavice ne unisti...Najvise me pogodilo takvo ponasanje...
Ja sam se doma izdojila i zbilja nemam mljeka ja izdojim samo 20-30 ml 
Zbog sestara nemogu djete stavit na ciku jer imam rane i to nemogu prezaliti  :Sad:  samo cekam da zaljecim bradavice pa da pocne cikit valjda ce htjeti

----------


## kudri

Cure,jel se mora u rodiliste nositi oelene,vl maramice i ostalo za brigu oko bebe?

----------


## Kaae

> Ja sam lezala 4 dana na cef-u ...
> Lezala sam ja na tom odjelu prije 9 god kada sam rodila sina u 29 tt i sasvim drugacije je bilo.Tamo sam lezala svih 29 tt puni odjel je bio sestre pune paznje..intenzivna super sestre kako koja no njih i razumijem narade se one.No ne razumijem djecje sestre i opet kazem ja sam potrefila sestru koja mi je donjela djete ostavila ga cijelu noc i nije ga htjela nadohranit a vidjela je i molila sam je da je gladan i da me ciki non stop...
> No vidla sam i to da cimerica isto nije imala mljeka uredno kad je pozvonila uzela joj je djete i jos joj je rekla ma nadohranit cu ga da vam bradavice ne unisti...Najvise me pogodilo takvo ponasanje...
> Ja sam se doma izdojila i zbilja nemam mljeka ja izdojim samo 20-30 ml 
> Zbog sestara nemogu djete stavit na ciku jer imam rane i to nemogu prezaliti  samo cekam da zaljecim bradavice pa da pocne cikit valjda ce htjeti


Zao mi je zbog loseg iskustva, i/ili zbog pogresnih ocekivanja, ali nitko 'nema' mlijeka neposredno nakon poroda i taj 'nedostatak' svakako ne bi smio biti razlog za dohranjivanje. Naravno da je tesko ovako reci sto se kome zapravo dogadjalo i gdje su propusti, ako ih je bilo, no vazno je znati da novorodjence nije gladno ako sisa cijelo vrijeme nakon poroda (i ako place) i da je kolostrum koji majka proizvodi sasvim dovoljan - bitno je samo da dijete ima pristup dojkama kad god pozeli. 

Prica je malo drugacija kod nedonoscadi, ali ni njih nije potrebno po defaultu dohranjivati, vec treba promatrati bebe i njihove potrebe sasvim individualno. 


Nadam se da ste do sad uspostavili dojenje kako treba!

----------


## bella77

> Cure,jel se mora u rodiliste nositi oelene,vl maramice i ostalo za brigu oko bebe?


Nista za bebu se ne treba nositi. Samo za izlazak. 

Ali meni se beba pokakala po noci i sestre i nisu bile sretne da ih cimam da ga presvlace, pa ako ti se cini bolja opcija da sama prematas usred noci, ponesi koju pelenu.

----------


## kudri

Hvala ti bella! Znači, sve dobivamo tamo? S obzirom da su bebe s mamama...

Cure, koje ste nedavno rodile, da li se traži potvrda o tečaju za prisustvo tate na porodu? Moj je već bio na 1. porodu i tad smo imali potvrdu, ali naravno da više ne znamo gdje je...prošle su gooodineee... :Smile:

----------


## micamaca30

Kaae i jesmo i nismo uspostavili dojenje.Dojimo samo na desnu ciku jer je jos krastica na lijevoj i jednostavno ju nece prihvatiti.Nju izdajam i iz nje izdojim oko 20 ml..i to mu dam na bocicu.Ne gubim nadu za dojenjem bitno da i tu jednu ciki i da pojede iz ove druge makar i na bocicu...
Sto se bolnice tice i sto sam pisala uopce nisam ocekivala kraljevski tretman nisam ni navikla na takav jer sam odrasla  bez roditelja al malo postovanja prema pacijentici ne bi im bilo na odmet..
Neprofesionalno je bilo odma na pocetku u sali kad se "teta" koja tamo radi dereala i lose govorila o dr.koji je meni radio carski.Kud sam uplasena bila jos se pred menom krevelji...No bilo pa proslo volim svog malog bumbara tu je kraj mene.Njihovo neprofesionalno ponasanje neka im bude na savjesti.
I da zaboravih napisat samo jedno da je zenskica bila samnom u sobi koja je isto med.sestra i sestre su imale drugaciji pristup prema njoj djete kad je plakalo odnjele su ga...a ja sam svoga cijelu noc 2 dan c.r s drenom  morala nositi po sobi  jer je plako i gurao rukice u usta jer nije imao sta cikit.A sestru kad sam zvala da ga odnese je rekla mama brinite se za njega kako cete doma..

----------


## Kaae

Jesi razgovarala s nekim sa SOS telefona? To je vjerojatno najjednostavnije, s obzirom na dob djeteta. 

Moze se na jednu dojku dojiti cijelo vrijeme, to nije neki bitan problem, ali 20ml iz druge je vrlo malo i, ako zelis tu dojku ukljuciti u cijelu pricu, trebalo bi izdajati vise. Bocica takodjer smeta i vrlo lako moze dovesti do potpunog odbijanja dojke, s obzirom na dob bebe. Stvarno preporucam da nazoves SOS.

----------


## mona22

cure da li mi možete reći što treba donijeti u rodilšte u petrovu pošto nitko od mojih poznanica nije tamo rađao...da li treba što nositi za bebu ili samo za sebe...

----------


## mona22

sad vidim da za bebu netreba ništa neznam kako sam čitala da to nisam vidjela  :facepalm: ...

----------


## kudri

da, kao ne treba, ali je bolje ponijeti par pelenica ako će trebati mijenjati preko noći...tako mi savjetovala frendica koja je nedavno rodila u petrovoj

----------


## micamaca30

Ja sam rodila prije mjesec i pol i nista za bebu netreba sve se ima tamo na stolu sestra ostavi pelene i maramice za bebu.Kad smo isli kuci treba samo odjelce cak ni pelenicu nisam trebala svoju.Mame trebaju uloske i spavacice

----------


## Lara1503

Najsvježije iskustvo iz Petrove bolnice.... Možda nekome pomogne....    Rodila sam nedavnou Petrovoj. U bolnicu sam došla sa trudovima na svakih 5 min, pregledom je ustanovljena otvorenost 5 cm. Podvrgnuta sam klizmi i ostavljena u predprostoru bokseva (hodniku) slijedećih sat vremena na stolici cekajuci da me pozovu.Nije bila guzva. Napokon me pozivaju i smjestaju na krevet. Trazila sam epiduralnu i nisam je dobila uz objasnjenje da ce usporiti  cijeli proces koji za sad ide brzo i citiram: kao prvorotkinja mozes biti sretna sto se tako brzo otvaras. Naravno da sam bila svjesna da zaista imam srece jer sam vec za sat vremena bila na 7 cm, no bol je bila izuzetno jaka i ne shvacam zasto nisam imala mogućnost izbora? Nadalje, nedugo nakon prokinut mi je vodenjak i primjenjrn je dobropoznati drip (iako je sve islo brzo,a indikacije za primjenu dripa su neregulirani,slabi trudovi i patnja djeteta....sto kod mene nikako nije bio slucaj). Nakon dripa krece prava avantura bolova bez pauze koja traje jos nekih 2 sata i napokon zavrsava rođenjem mog prekrasnog djeteta sa provedenom epiziotomijom.Ono sto zelim reci je da sam zaista sretna jer je relativno brzo zavrsilo (4 sata od dolaska do poroda), ali mi nije jasno to  dodatno ubrzavanje cijelog procesa rađanja dripom i prokidanjem vodenjaka i to bez analgezije? Smatram da nije opravdano,ali ipak su oni liječnici pa znaju najbolje, zar ne? Toliko o porodu. Sto se tice boravka na odjelu, bilo je sve u redu, sobe su nove i kreveti su udobni, sestre su ljubazne i zaista pomazu kad god ti nesto zatreba. Posebnu paznju pridaju dojenju. Kuci se ide nakon 3 dana. Eto toliko.Svim budućim majkama želim puno sreće i sto bezbolniji porod....

----------


## mona22

Sori ako sam malo dosadna moze malo vise detalja da li su bebice s nama cijelo vrijeme,koliko nas je u sobi i tako..

----------


## micamaca30

Bebice su cijelo vrijeme s nama bile.Same smo ih presvlacile naravno mozes zvati sestru i ona ti ga presvuce ako ti nemozes ili se bojis.Bebice su cak i po noci bile s nama.Ja sam rodila na carski i nas smo dvije bile u sobi.Moja prijateljica je rodila prirodno dva dana iza mene i bila na 2katu i isto je imala cimericu znaci bile su samo one dvije s bebicama.

----------


## mona22

Hvala draga

----------


## kudri

a jel ima nekog tko je tražio loptu? Čujem da imaju, ali nerado nude...

----------


## mona22

Cure da li je tko ležao na pt2...kako je tamo neki savjet što ponijeti sa sobom

----------


## lasica1234

Malo podizem ovu temu pa cu usput i pitati par stvarcica koje me zanimaju.
Kako ide sada s apartmanima u petrovoj? Jel se sta mijenjalo? Naime, zanima me:
1. dal su apartmani odvojeni od odjela ili su u sklopu njih? 
2. Jel i u apartmanima bebica stalno s mamom?
3. Jel moze suprug biti cijelo vrijeme samnom i bebom u apartmanu (i preko noci)
4. Koja je cijena? I kako ide s rezervacijom kada nitko ne moze potvrditi tocan termin kada ce se beba roditi?

Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima i ako sam na krivom mjestu s postom, slobodno me premjestite.

----------


## Zeljka33

Moje iskustvo od prije cca 2 g :
Nema rezervacije, dok si u boxu na porodu najavi da bi u apartman
Beba moze stalno s mamom, a prvu noc pitaju da li da ti je ostave ili ne
Moze biti suprug cijelo vrijeme , a mislim i po noci iako meni nije i pasalo mi je da sam sama
Apartmani su na katu odjela, ali imas svoju kupaonu i obroci su bogatiji
Cijena je mislim sada bila oko 800 kn dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lasica1234

Aha, hvala ti puno. A jel ima dva kreveta (i za mene i muza) ili? Ako on spava tamo, cijena je i dalje 800kn po apartmanu po noci?

----------


## Zeljka33

Nema dva kreveta, ima neki kauc za koji nisam sigurna dal se moze razvuci. Za boravak cijelo vrijeme muza ipak provjeri za svaki slucaj u bolnici. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mila majka

Trebala bih tijekom kolovoza otići na redovnu kontrolu u Petrovu jer mi je moj ginekolog na godišnjem. 
Znate li tko je koji dan od doktora dežuran u trudnickoj ambulanti i trebam li računati na tri sata čekanja ili ide brže ako ne trebam na CTG?
I naručuje li se za UZV ili samo navratim tamo u podrum?
Hvala unaprijed onima koje znaju!

----------


## mellisa

Znam samo da je petkom dr Zlopasa i dr.Radosevic. Za UZV se treba narucivati i tu samo za narucivanje zna biti ogroman red pa sam se ja narucivala mailom da ne cekam ,pise im sve tamo na salteru .To su informacije od prije godinu dana.Nisam nikada cekala po tri sata u tr.ambulanti,najvise sat i pol nekad i manje.Na UZV je druga prica,tamo nisam nikada cekala manje od tri sata  :Nope:

----------


## Mila majka

Mellisa, hvala ti puno!
Drago mi je ako je u trudnickoj sada bolja situacija. Na proljeće 2015. nije bilo šanse da se provučem s manje od tri sata sve skupa.  :Smile:

----------


## mellisa

Problem je u tome sto dezurni dr znaju prekinuti pregledi u ambulanti i otici na odjel pa ih cekas i cekas unedogled,ali evo moje zadnje iskustvo sa zadnjom trudnocom bilo je puno bolje nego prije sto se toga tice.Ja bih dolazila u ambulantu oko 11 ujutro,obicno bih bila gotova malo iza 12 :Smile:

----------


## Mila majka

:Smile: 
Ja sam probala dolaziti u više termina, oko 9 pa oko 10 pa oko pola 12 i nikad nije bilo ispod tri sata.
Baš me zanima kako je sada  :Smile: 
A na ultrazvuku se sjećam da sam banula i čak su me bez narudžbe primili, doduše, bilo je već pred kraj radnog vremena i nije bilo nikoga u čekaonici.

----------


## lasica1234

Pozz, ima li koja mama koja je radala u petrovoj a da je bila na clexanu (heparinu)? 
Znate li kakva im je praksa? Prakticiraju li prirodan porod ili ga dogovore unaprijed i induciraju? Svaka info je dobro dosla.

----------


## Anemona

Da ubacim nove dojmove iz Petrove, ako nekom zatreba.
Porod:
Moj dojam je odlican. Na zalost nisam zapamtila ime mlade dr. i babice koje su bile na porodu, ali bile su super.
Zbog brzine poroda nije bilo brijanja, klistira, uzimanja podataka, preslacenja,... nicega.
Tatu su pustili s tecajem iz lokalne bolnice, odijelo su mu dali.
Vodu sam imala uz sebe i pila koliko sam htjela.
Nakon poroda:
Ostavili su nas (tatu i mene) same s bebom sigurno 2 sata, to je bilo lijepo.
Minimalno sam popucala i dobila jedan ili 2 sava. Sivanje nije boljelo.
Dobila sam injekciju za "porod posteljice", nisam se bunila.
Babinjace:
Bila je uzasna guzva, pa sam dugo cekala krevet.
Odjel je jako lijepo uređen. Hrana je ok. Nije mi trebalo nista nositi.
Svaka soba ima wc, tv, frizider.
Ormari su veliki, pa sve stane.
Kreveti su novi na daljinski, jedino je po zimi dobro izbjeci onaj pored prozora.
Bebe su s mamama uz odnosenje na kupanje i pregled.
Ako mama zeli, uzimaju bebu po potrebi.
Cistoca je ok. Cistacice se zbilja trude.
Sestre za bebe su vecina super. Jedna ili dvije mi nisu sjele, a mislim da sam ih sve vidjela, jer sam bila 8 dana.

Zamjerke:
Krevet za porod je star i ne moze se namjestati.
Ako je dijete na intenzivnoj ne mozes ga dojiti koliko treba, ali su voljni dogovarati se.

Opci dojam:
Jako dobro i pozitivno. Bila sam prisiljena roditi u Petrovoj zbog nekih faktora rizicnosti i uzasnuta zbog toga.
Na kraju su ostavili dojam iznad svih mojih ocekivanja.

----------


## n.grace

Anemona, baš mi je drago zbog svega  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Postuju li plan poroda? 
Dali masiraju medicu ukoliko doneses svoj gel za masiranje?

----------


## Bluebella

> Postuju li plan poroda? 
> Dali masiraju medicu ukoliko doneses svoj gel za masiranje?


Imaju oni neko svoje ulje za koje vele da je super, meni se babica bas trudila da ne reže, jedna je sipala ulje, druga masirala. 
Imala sam i Dianatal gel, al su me uvjerile da je to cisto bacanje novaca i da je njihovo ulje bolje. 
Plan poroda nisam imala, jedina zelja mi je bila da me ne rezu i to sam zamolila i nisu rezale.

----------


## Anemona

I mene je babica masirala tim uljem. Nisu me rezali.
Mislim da bi postivali plan poroda.
Jer vidim da je islo i bez klistira, bez brijanja, trazila sam da imam stalno vodu,...
Mozda sam naisla na dobru ekipu,,ali meni su bili super.
Nikakve prisile nije bilo i postivali su sve sto sam htjela.

----------


## Mila majka

Ima li tko iskustava s Petrovom u doba epidemije? Posjeta, vjerujem, nema.

----------


## Jainina

Ako će koga zanimati, jedno frisko iskustvo iz Petrove. Ne znam za pratnje na porodu jer ju nisam niti planirala, ali te nitko ne može otpratiti u bolnicu, sestra pokupi sve stvari na ulazu i nosi u radaonu. 

U radaoni a i kasnije nije potrebno nositi masku.

Ispunjavaš obrazac na koje postupke pristaješ a koje odbijaš (epiziotomija, klistir, drip i sl.) i pitaju te za svaki postupak još dodatno je li ti to redu (sto je velika promjena od prije nekoliko godina kada sam zadnji put bila). 

Posjeta nikakvih nema, ako je sve u redu, ide se doma 2. dan nakon poroda.

----------


## Lidaja

Ima li tko friskih iskustva iz petrove? 
Jel imaju pilates loptu i ostala pomagala?

----------

